# Who Wants to be a Wayfinder?  The New Class



## Primus (Aug 25, 2005)

Graduation, the most important day of a young student’s life.  The fruition of years of education that could have been spent earning “life experience” and “cold hard cash”.  Now, the young men and women of Wynarn University could go out into the world with credentials.  They were practically guaranteed a modest salary in any of the businesses of Aundair – many were destined for greatness as honorary nobles or heroes.  Now that the diplomas had been handed out there wasn’t much to do but go out, get absolutely plastered, and wake up next to someone unexpected.  Well, at least for most of the graduates…

The Dean’s office, a rather large room, was filled with students still wearing their robes and ceremonial feathered-graduation hats.  Behind his desk the Dean was looking over a paper and glancing, every so often, at the students who seemed quite disgruntled to be there.  For you see, when these six particular students unrolled their diplomas, instead of the gold-laminated hand-calligraphed, Sivis-marked scrolls of achievement which they believed they had earned, they each found notes stating that they needed to report to the Dean’s office immediately.

And now, Dean Kolo ir’Wynarn, a fat man with a moustache and the posture of a very thin man glanced at each of them as he read their names off the list before him.  ”Mr d’Deneith, Mr Rightson, Mr Montayne, Ms Whisper, Mr Laerek, and Mr Boromar.”

“No doubt you wonder why you have been summoned here.  Due to certain policy changes and course prerequisites, the six of you have been rendered ineligible for graduation.”

The lord waited for the mutter of disapproval to run its course before continuing.  ”In order to qualify and receive your diplomas it will be necessary for you to complete a period of ‘field experience’, assisting one of our professors or affiliates in expeditions into the field.  Alternately, you could stay and attend a ‘Field Experience Course’ this coming semester in which you would experience a number of occupations in the capital – scribe, diplomat, merchant….”  The lord’s tone was exceedingly sonorous, purposefully making this particular assignment sound especially tedious.

Lord Kolo drew out a number of rolled up scrolls and placed them on his desk.  ”You ARE in luck, if you choose to join an expedition,” the man said with a grin, ”Through a joint effort with Professors at Morgrave and the coming holiday season, a number of Wynarn affiliates are going on some quite interesting expeditions in the next few days.”  He began passing the scrolls around, allowing you to open them even as he gave brief summaries of their contents.

((If you REALLY want to know what the scrolls all say in major detail you can ask me about them specifically.  They’re all the grant proposals of the various professors.))

”Professor Kaylin d’Ghallanda has proposed a trip into the jungles of Xen’Drik to search for new plants, animals, and mystical energies to be used in curative research.”

“Assistant Professor Gaeris is planning an expedition into the Frostfell region to search out a supposed dragonshard deposit.”

“Lord ir’Rylan is planning an anthropological investigation of the Serens of Argonessen.”

“Professor Mudlan has worked out an expedition into Khyber with the medusas of Cazhaak Draal.”

“Sala Nighthowl has proposed a zooanthropological expedition to investigate the lizardfolk of Q’barra.”

“Professor Kullman is planning a trip an expedition into the interior of the Demon Wastes after a landing in Blood Crescent.”

“Professor Goldrig d’Cannith is planning a trip into the interior of Cyre to test some theories on the cause of the Mourning.”

“Shir Colius is traveling in an ambassadorial capacity to Aerenal and wishes to have student associates.”

“And finally,” the big man was looking a bit winded from the long list of names he had just read, ”As an act of friendship Lord Hujuesses of the Inspired has okayed a small team to travel to Riedra and visit with the Inspired Lords of that land.”

The man looked up from the list and adjusted his glasses.  ”Discuss amongst yourselves.  You can split up or together, but it would be easiest if your entire group of six would travel together.  You can tell me your decisions on the morn.”

And with that, the tubby old man waved the young adventurers out of the office in order to get down to far more important business.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 26, 2005)

Tel looks over the list of field experiences appraisingly, puts his finger down on one specific scroll, smiles, and speaks out.

"Wyvern's wings Dean Wynarn, this new policy of yorn sure does inconvienince us--forcin' us to go out an' get adventures afore you'll give us a piece of paper saying we can go out an' live borin' lives with a bit'a extra pay.  If I had my druthers' I'd justa'soon pick this 'n here trip with this Professor Mudlan fella.  I took Professor Graldin's class about Khyber n' the abe'rations runnin' round in there.  I got top marks in that'n.  M' only concern is...would we be workin' WITH th' medusas?  I don' much care fer the prospec' of bein' turned inta rock m'self.  But getten t' use what I learned?  Thas th'point a this here university, isn't it?"

Tel continues to smile as Dean Wynarn squirms at his very rural accent.  Not an uncommon reaction to Tel's speech in the experience of those who've had classes with Tel in the past.

As the six students leave, Tel adds to the his classmates,

"So, what you guys wanna do?  'Scuse me, guys and _missus_..."

Tel adds, looking nervously at Whysper.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2005)

Whisper's expression was impossible to read through the smooth obsidian mask she wore, but her soft-spoken voice was laced with wry humor at Tel's discomfort.

"I am not sure medusas could be trusted. As interesting as Khyber no doubt is, I think I would prefer the journey to Cyre or Riedra better."

She ticks off one greyish finger, then another as she says, "The Mourning is one of the greatest mysteries of our time, after all. And Riedra is known for being insular in the extreme. In all liklihood, we will never have another opportunity to visit it legitimately. And few from our lands have ever seen it."


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2005)

*Midian*

Midian quirks up his face, considering for a moment, then starts brainstorming aloud.

"Looking for new plants and animals seems right up my alley, but I'm not sure how Talbot would like trying to navigate a jungle. Ditto on my suspicions Talbot wouldn't enjoy keeping company with man-sized lizards or medusae.

"While I'm probably qualified for ambassadorial work, I also think I'd be bored to tears with all the posturing. And if the Inspired Lords live up to their names, you have to figure there's even more chest-puffing there.

"Of what's left, i think the search for dragonshards sounds pretty interesting. I don't know much about their place in the natural scheme..."

Midian blushes when he realizes how long he's gone on. "Just my thoughts, though. I'm willing to be convinced of the merits of the other choices, of course."


----------



## Bront (Aug 26, 2005)

"Dean ir’Wynarn, while I might normaly find this sudden and unanounced policy an extreme inconvienence and I still feel it is not being implimented effectively or fairly, I do understand your concern as far as field experience and agree that it is nessessary, so I will overlook my complaints for the moment."   Johan says, in a polite tone, before being ushured out.

Walking with the other students, Johan says "Let's all go for a drink.  I can get the tab covered.  The Hippogriff* isn't too far."

Assuming no one protests, Johan leads his friends to the Inn and grabs a somewhat private table, where talks resume over where they would all like to go.

"As far as interesting travels, the Inspired Lords do sound intriguing, though not nessesarily a trip I would look forward to taking.  I could realy pass on exploring the runes of Cyre, though I would relish a chance to have a discussion with that Lord of Blades fellow.  Travel to Aerenal intrigues me, in particular their different views on death and religion.  Also, the trip to explore the Demon Wastes sounds like it could be an exciting journy.  But, I agree, we should all travel as a group, so I think we should all voice a few preferences, and see what would be the best compromise."

OOC: What does Johan know of any of these professors, nobles, or others named as the heads or sponsors of said expiditions?

*If I may take some creative licence - The Hippogriff is a fairly well to do tavern that generaly caters to the younger but well to do crowd.  It is a common date locale, with generaly finer food but priced just above your average tavern.  To those who are not in the upper circles, it is a good occasional treat.  To those who are, it is nice place to frequent.  Johan regularly frequents it, and usually has no problem getting any table he wants, nor does he have trouble sending the bill to his house.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 26, 2005)

Boromar will accept one drink - something he has not yet tasted - and sip it during the conversation. 

When there is a lull, or when he is prompted for his opinion, Boromar speaks at length:

"This one is pleased to explore any and all opportunities. This one had planned to resume its explorations in a systematic manner post-graduation, however, these opportunities seem to provide a greater certainty of achieving the desired quality of experience. Let us review what is known about each offer." 

"Professor Kaylin d'Ghallanda has proposed a trip into the jungles of Xen'Drik to search for new plants, animals, and mystical energies to be used in curative research. Xen'drik is a continent of secrets and mystery, a wild place full of promise and danger. In the distant past, Xen'drik was home to a great civilization of giants, and the remains of these kingdoms hide within the dense jungles of the continent. Primitive and disorganized giants of all types still roam the jungles and mountains of Xen'drik. The elves of Aerenal also trace their origin to these mysterious shores, and the dark-skinned elves (known colloquially as 'drow') dwell there still. The dark elves are suspicious of outsiders, and are likely to welcome our explorations with violence" 

"Travel to Xen'drik is most likely to occur via a water-based craft through the ports in Sharn and Stormreach. Sahuagin guard the seas leading to Xen'drik, making the trip to the mysterious continent dangerous, as some tribes cannot be reasoned with, and will attack anyone attempting to pass through Shargon's Teeth to reach the jungles of Xen'drik. We may be able to find friendly drow or sahuagin guides in Stormreach, although we must be wary of possible treachery." 

"Explorers from Khorvaire have mapped portions of the coastline, but much of the interior of the continent remains a mystery. Xen'drik remains the only known source of Siberys dragonshards, the most rare variety. They are strongly connected with dragonmarks, and are sometimes referred to as sunstones or starmotes. These shards are useful for creating dragonmark foci, dragonshard reservoirs, and channeling rods. They are very valuable and highly prized by all the dragonmarked houses, of which Ghallandra is one." 

"The halfling house, Ghallandra, possesses the Mark of Hospitality, and are known for their excellent inns and the Hostelers Guild, which regulates business in the industry of such service. A search for items of curative power would seem to be more in keeping with the other halfling house, Jorasco, as they are responsible for the Healer's Guild. Perhaps the expedition is a joint venture? Or perhaps Lady Kaylin is more interested in new herbs and spices (I hear that the drow have cultivated a strong, dark drink made from a plant they call 'coffee') or perhaps she hopes to find dragonshards that can be used to create a Bag of Bounty, or a similar item." 

"If we choose this expedition, we should expect to travel by sea, to deal with drow and/or sahuagin, and to face giants, drow, and unknown monsters in combat."

Having the floor, Boromar continues. (You are used to him lecturing on at great length while discussing a subject.)

"Assistant Professor Gaeris is planning an expedition into the Frostfell  region to search out a supposed dragonshard deposit. The Frostfell is a land of perpetual winter, locked in ice and snow. Although some dwarven legends speak of their race originating in these northern lands, the only contemporary expedition that has reached the ice plains and snow-covered peaks and returned to tell the tale was led by our patron (and this one's name-sake) Lord Boroman ir'Dayne, founder of the Wayfinder Society. Aside from his expedition, no one has successfully braved the bitterly cold winds, snowstorms and great icebergs to discover the truth of tales of strange monsters, unrestrained demons, and hordes of undead. Such an expedition would be highly dangerous, and (if successful) a sure path to fame and our graduation honors. If we plan to select this option, we should thoroughly review all records and commentaries of Lord Boroman's famous expedition. This one recommends _'Fatal North: Adventure and Survival Aboard the Weatherlight, on Lord Boroman's First Successful Expedition to the Frostfell'_, by Phineas T. Wheeling, or the ever-popular _'Frostburn: The Perils of Ice and Snow'_, by Lord Wolfgang, Master Jacobs and Master Strayton (being an excellent treatise on the exploration of arctic environments in general, with commentary on the Frostfell in particular.)" 

"Lord ir'Rylan is planning an anthropological investigation of the Serens of Argonessen. Argonessen is the land of the dragons, and it remains a mystery to most of the rest of Eberron. Few have dared explore the huge continent, and those who have set out to see the great cities of the dragons and have never returned to share their tales. Even the Aerenal elves, who battled the dragons in ages past, have never seen more than a glimpse of the continent's interior." 

"Now, traders and explorers can (and often do) sail the seas of the Dragonreach toward Seren Island, and it appears that this is what Lord ir'Rylan proposes. We will, of course, have to face the barbarian hordes that make this place their home. An anthropological study will require us to approach the barbarians peacably, and to study their culture. We may be able to learn how or why they revere the dragons just off their shores, and we may through these studies learn deeper insights into how the dragons secure their lands through the use of the Seren barbarians to keep out intruders. The Seren are violent and difficult traders, and few have been able to successfully deal with them in the past. This one recalls one sole expedition run by a professor from Morgrave University who negotiated with their chiefs. If we choose this option, we ought to contact him and review his research." 

"Professor Mudlan has worked out an expedition into Khyber  with the medusas of Cazhaak Draal. Khyber stretches below the surface of Eberron to depths that no explorer has discovered. The 'Dragon Below' is a dangerous, foreboding underworld that only reluctantly gives up any of its dark secrets. Few paths lead directly into its sinister depths. Some of the known paths do lie within the monster kingdom of Droaam, and one of the more well-known passage lies within the medusa-controlled Stonelands of Cazhaak Draal. It is an open question as to how well the Queen of Stone controls the surrounding area, and whether she can even be trusted. Exploring Khyber would be a worthy and challenging expedition. It is rumored that daelkyr and their aberration creations dwell in the Dragon Below, and other deep-dwelling creatures include goblinoids, magical beasts, monstrous humanoids and renegade dragons, corporeal undead, spirits, and more. The Underdark is an alien realm of darkness and crushing rock, full of treasures and secrets that some explorers cannot resist - no matter how dangerous attaining those riches might be."

"Many evil organizations take interest in the depths of Khyber. The many Cults of the Dragon Below venerate vile entities living under or trapped beneath Eberron. The Lords of Dust are also rumored to hatch plots to free their demonic masters or to draw power from them."

"The Dragon Below is the origin of Khyber dragonshards, which have binding properties, and can only be harvested in deep caverns far below the surface. In addition to the various uses that Khyber dragonshards fulfill for the arcane technicians of the surface world, the great veins of living crystal bind the ancient demons that once ruled and ravaged the planet. Khyber dragonshards, it is said, grow on cavern walls near layers of magma. The crystals are easily recognized by the midnight blue to oily black veins that writhe within them."

"If we dare to venture into the Underdark, we can expect countless challenges, the potential for great treasure, and the liklihood of never returning to tell our tales."

"Sala Nighthowl has proposed a zooanthropological expedition to investigate the lizardfolk of Q'barra. The frontier nation of Q'barra remains a dangerous, unstable place. Even so, there are many human settlers who call it home and fight to keep it, despite the dangers and troubles that surround them. They must contend with hostile lizardfolk, Valenar warbands, Lhazaar raiders, and kobold marauders from the Endworld Mountains. We can expect to be well received by the humanoid settlers, but will likely find a less welcome reception by the subjects of our zooanthropological study."

"This one read recently that there was a discovery of a large deposit of Eberron shards in this region. House Tharashk and swarms of prospectors have been drawn to this site. Thus, we may find some competition in exploring the area, but we may also find greater support and resources as the settlers will be prepared to accomodate explorers. In addition to the lizardfolk and kobolds, Q'barra is known as a home of dinosaurs, dire and horrid reptiles, and giant and venomous vermin."

"Professor Kullman is planning a trip an expedition into the interior of the Demon Wastes  after a landing in Blood Crescent. The Demon Wastes lie beyond the Shadowcrags, and are an inhospitable land of canyons, blackened sand and volcanic glass. This is a barren land. A realm of death and desolation, long-forgotten treasures and primeval secrets. There are many scholarly theories on the history of the land, but none have been conclusive. We have an opportunity to extend the field of research in this mysterious land."

"The lands are not idly named. It is rumored that the Lords of Dust are still active in this region, and that here there be demons, fiends, rakshasa, zakyas and night hags. There is little civilization in the harsh and infertile Wastes. Rocky cliffs surrounded by deadly reefs make up the coastal regions, volcanic activity rumbles across the land, and fiendish creatures and deadly spirits roam the interior. Amid rivers of lava, bubbling pits of noxious stew, and barren wasteland, a few barbaric tribes of orcs and humans struggle to survive."

"House Tharashk did establish an outpost, Blood Crescent, shortly before the end of the War. From the outpost, the house sends explorers like us into the Wastes to search for resources such as deposits of narstone and open pits of Khyber dragonshards. It is said that finding these resources is not difficult, but surviving the Wastes is. If we plan to accept this expedition, we should be prepared for a long and difficult struggle."

"This one hardly thinks it necessary to go into detail on the Mournlands, as we are all familiar with the event that ended the Last War. Surely exploration of this dangerous land would prove to be both hazardous and illuminating. Professor Goldrig d'Cannith's expedition has perhaps the greatest potential for discovering the secret of the most widely known mystery of our age. Beyond the dead-gray mist that borders the land formerly known as Cyre, we may discover aberrations of unknown origin, or bizarre magical artifacts of the Mourning. This one has heard such tales from these lands that it cannot give credence to them all, but it is greatly interested in discovering the truth of these matters. It is said that even the forces of magic itself have become alive. Some of the more persistant and credible rumors speak of a gathering army of warforged, led by the infamous 'Lord of Blades'. This one would be greatly interested in discussing matters of philosophy with followers of this messianic figure."

Boromar finally notices that his audience has long since been tired of his lecturing, and has been trying to get him to stop. Nonplussed, he continues over your objections.

"Perhaps this one has gone on at length on these issues and you are getting tired. Please forgive this one. Being not subject to weariness, it often forgets to consider this in others. But this one begs for a few more minutes to reflect on the final two expeditions, and this one will, with your approval, attempt to be concise in its summary."

"Shir Colius is traveling in an ambassadorial capacity to Aerenal  and wishes to have student associates. Aerenal is, as we all know, the ancestral home of the elves, and the elven people are known for their exotic culture and fine foods and... yes. Concise. Well, then let this one simply observe that it would be pleased to discuss matters of life and death with this ancient culture that reveres its ancestors with such devotion that they commune with them even after death. What insights they must possess!"

"Finally, and this one promises to be brief, there is the offer of Lord Hujuesses of the Inspired to travel to Riedra  and visit with the Inspired Lords of that land. The great mystery of Riedra is, perhaps, the greatest exploration opportunity that we may have. But here is one land that this one would be cautious in exploring. This one has spoken with kalashtar emigrants from Riedra, and they claim that the land is ruled absolutely by these Inspired, whom they claim are possessed agents of a Dark, otherworldly force. This one is curious to learn more, but assesses the danger to be too great to accept Lord Hujuesses' offer. This one suspects it is motivated by a desire to gain (willing or no) agents that can return to Khorvaire to serve Riedran interests."   

And at this, it seems as though Boromar is finished. But just as you are about to put down your ales to resume the conversation, he speaks up again.

"In summary,"  as you all groan, "this one recommends that we accept the offer to explore the Mournlands. Xen'drik is a mysterious continent, but almost a common destination for explorers. Perhaps some among us wish to make our names known as unique explorers. The Frostfell certainly provides that opportunity, but perhaps does not hold as much interest for people as the mystery of the Mourning certainly does. Anthropological studies in Argonessen and Q'barra similarly do not, perhaps, hold the same, what is it you say, 'sex appeal'? as an exploration of the Mournlands. Aerenal may be too 'tame' for some of us, and this one assesses the expeditions to Khyber, the Demon Wastes, and Riedra to be beyond our martial capability. Perhaps once we have tested our mettle on the Mournlands (and earned our diplomas) we might consider these other destinations."

"This one has given its recommendation, but of course it will be bound by the democratic decision of the group. If it may, it will only strenuously object to the Riedran expedition, but will finally acquiese to the will of the majority."

And with that, the warforged (finally) grows silent.


OOC: I, too, am interested to know more about the personalities and expertise of the professors. It would be helpful to know which seem to be the most competant explorers.


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2005)

*Midian Rightson*

Midian rests his chin in one of his hands, eyes wide at Boromar's massive dissertation.

"You know, Bor, I'd tell you to take a breath now and again, but I keep forgetting you don't need to," the young druid quips.

Then his brows knit as he considers the direction Bormar finally chose. "You know, I'm as fascinated by the twisting of the order of things in the Mournland as anyone, but I'm especially hesitant to head there while we're still so ... tender? Over and above all the other craziness of the place, I've heard tell wounds don't heal there. Not on their own, not with salves or polstices, not even with magic. Maybe it's overstated rumor, but you have to think there's some truth to it. At least, I'd hate to discount it out of hand given the implications. That's probably not as much of a problem for Warforged, but I have to say it gives me more than a little pause."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 26, 2005)

"Well Boromar, that 'bout sums it up, don't it?  I do wish you could have been a bit more exhaustive on the subject, but I guess we'll jus' accept yer slack an' get on with our lives."

Tel's eyes widen with panic when it appears that Boromar is about to expand on the summaries he gave, and he cuts Boromar off.

"'Twas a joke Bor, you gave an excellent report...anyway, I 'spose that the Mournlands, nasty as they sound, might be a good place to go.  They is certainly the NEWEST place to go fer adventurin', though gettin there is pretty common stock.  My votes fer Khyber or Mournland.  I think we could get success either place.  As fer this Inspired business, I must say...the idea of goin' to a place where every man or woman or kid on the street can read yer mind and dance you aroun' like a puppet whenever they so choose...it ain't fer me.  People who can get inside my head and make a playground ain't fit company."

Tel glances at Whisper nervously

"Present company excluded a'course."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2005)

A silky laugh emanates from behind Whisper's mask.

"You give me far too much credit if you think such powers are in my command, Tel," she assures him mirthfully.


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2005)

*Midian*

Midian slugs back his drink and makes a proposal. "I think we all agree we're best sticking together. Given that, maybe we can narrow down the choices a bit before really digging in. Are there any of the excursions one or more of us simply refuses to undertake should the others choose it? Might as well save the time by crossing it off the list, if that's the case.

I'm highly wary of the Mournlands, but if I'm devoted to meeting nature in all her forms, I can't dismiss it outright. I'll lean us another way if I can, but I'm game even for that, given enough interest from everyone else."


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 26, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> I'm highly wary of the Mournlands, but if I'm devoted to meeting nature in all her forms, I can't dismiss it outright. I'll lean us another way if I can, but I'm game even for that, given enough interest from everyone else."[/color]




"At the risk of renewing a past argument and, perhaps, undermining any rationale for this one's preferred choice of exploration, this one is wondering whether it is really proper to classify the Mournlands as a part of 'nature'. It certainly seems to have been a unique occurance, insofar as no event of similar scope or magnitude has ever been recorded, to this one's knowledge. Given the inclinations of the warring states during the Last War, it seems likely that the destruction of Cyre, and its transformation into a most 'unnatural' environment was the intentional outcome of a magical and man-made event."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 26, 2005)

"Whatever the Mounlands is, nature or disaster site, I say we go about this all orderly-like.  We each speak up on the three trips that sound most intrestin' to us, an' then we'll debate the high points of the ones that get th' most votes.  If one is clearly the mos' popular, I guess that's where we'll be.  My vote's is for Khyber, Cyre, or a trip down to Xen'Drik.  I'll save m'piece of reasons fer when ya'll have voted."


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 26, 2005)

"This one votes for the Mournlands, Khyber, and the Demon Wastes. This one knows very little about any of these areas and is eager to explore them."


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2005)

*Midian*

Midian bites his lip and thinks a moment, then sets forth his choices: "the Serens of Argonessen, Xen'Drik, or Riedra," then he turns to Boromar to answer his question.

_[OOC: I figure the rest of this is a one-on-one conversation overhearable but equally dismissable (depending on a given character's interest in hearing Boromar and Midian have another of their "nature talk" tangents), so I'll s-block it to let folks decide if their character wants to listen in or not]_

[sblock]Midian tilts his head and smiles patiently at the warforged. "Now you, Bor, I should think know my answer by now,  but given your tenacious curiousity, I'll indulge.

"Some birds bore holes in trees to make their homes. Badgers and moles dig tunnels and burrows in previously untouched ground. There are plants whose life cycles are seemingly devoted to strangling the life out of every other strain of plant in their territory. A breed of wasp lays its eggs in the bodies of grub worms, so their offspring eat the worm alive when they're born.

"All of these are obvious examples of a creature exerting its will on the world, many of them clearly destructive to other forms of life. However, I suspect there isn't a druidic tradition around that would declaim them as unnatural. That the sentient races have a wildly larger affect on the world when they exert their will is undeniable, but given the examples, I have a hard time seeing how it's not natural."

Midian chuckles and gestures for another drink. "Or, rather, I'd have a hard time explaining to the poor grub worm why people seem to think nature _enjoys_ its plight but rails against those of the Mournland. 

"Should we work to find a balancing natural enemy for effects like the Mourning? Certainly. Should we claim nature abhors its very existence? I'm not so readily convinced."[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 26, 2005)

Boromar speaks aside to the druid...

[sblock]
The warforged considers this. "Yes, we have discussed this before, but while this one understands your logic, it remains unconvinced that there is no value in utilizing the common understanding of the term 'natural'. For to be sure, you can, as you have done, make a very strong case that the 'natural' world encompasses all that exists, and that it is therefore meaningless to distinguish between 'natural' and 'unnatural' actors. Yet the more common understanding of this term indicates that people (generally) do find the distinction to be useful."

"This one has been thinking on this for some time, and it wonders whether you see any value in distinguishing between the following various 'levels' of actors: At the lowest level, there are inanimate forces such as wind, rocks, and water. One level up, perhaps, there are plants and more-or-less stationary living actors. The next level would be non-sentient creatures such as animals (although from what this one understands, some druids would object to any distinction between animals and the higher humanoids, but let us stipulate a difference for the sake of following this line of reasoning). The next level would be intelligent humanoids such as yourself. The next level would be magic. For magical forces are quite beyond the capabilities of the common animals. Only intelligent beings have mastered them, and then only imperfectly. Please note that this one does not insist that any of these levels of actors are 'unnatural'."

"This one's question is, is there some quality that is present in various levels in each of these actors? Certainly plants are 'above' rocks, as plants live and grow and reproduce, and rocks do not do these things. Similarly, animals are 'above' plants, as they can move and speak and seem to be more aware of their environment. (This one concedes that these generalizations are not absolute.)"

"The common understanding or utility of 'unnatural' would have that certain uses of magic such as the creation of undead beings, or perhaps all magic, as well as certain technological developments, such as the creation of warforged, are beyond the realm of 'nature' in that they are only created by this last category of actors. This one understands that you deny that there is a meaningful distinction, but this one maintains that your denials seem to be outside the common understanding of this term, and this one wonders whether you see a meaningful distinction here and would like to propose another term for this distinction?"

"You say that warforged and undead are not 'unnatural' by your formulation of that term, yet many people say that they are 'unnatural'. This one suspects that you are using the term differently than many others. Perhaps you would like to use an alternate term to describe warforged and undead?"
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2005)

*Midian*

Midian chews his lip again, then nods, conceding to Boromar.

[sblock]"You're probably right that my arguments are perhaps more with the semantics than with the sentiments. I'm certainly not claiming the Mourning or anything of its like is _good_ in any sense, that's for sure.

"If you're looking for a term that lets us demarcate warforged and undead, how about the simple 'constructs'? It speaks to the earthbound sentient actors who took part in giving them life without dismissing them out of hand for their unique parentage."

Midian takes a drink from his mug when it arrives and leans back. "And that," he declares, "is about all the nature philosophizing I have in me this evening, Bor. What with the surprise lack of diplomas and the decisions to be made yet, I'll save my mental energies for the possibly-lengthy group debate I think we might have here."[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 26, 2005)

Boromar accepts this, knowing that his flesh-and-blood fellow students quickly tire of subjects that he would spend days discussing, if possible. He takes the hint and quietly thinks on what Midian has said.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2005)

Whisper toys idly with her glass, shooing the suds around in a little spiral. She has yet to drink, since for that she'd have to remove the mask and reveal some face or another. And she wasn't in the mood for that just yet. This was a time for truth.

"I then cast my vote for the Mournland, the Seren Isles, or Xen'drik. In deference to our loquacious friend, I retract my earlier suggestion of Riedra."

She raises her glass to Boromar.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 27, 2005)

Vhir ponders long and hard before voicing his opinion.

"We've all heard stories about the cursed place called the Mournlands. A site of tragic death and destruction. My mentor said the spirits of the land are tormented there and warned me away. He pauses for a moment before continuing. "However there we may be able to do some good and put some of those spirits to rest."

"Though Frostfell, Riedra, the Demon Wastes, and other exotic locales have a great appeal, I feel personally drawn to the wounded land.


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2005)

"My personal preference would be the Demon Wastes, Aerenal, and perhaps Riedra.  I think I could pass on a mournland trip for now.  I agree that we need to be a bit more... seasoned for something as unique as that."   Johan adds.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 27, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She raises her glass to Boromar.




Boromar raises his glass in acknowledgement and savours the experience of tasting a new beverage.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 27, 2005)

Tel turns over a napkin, and starts tallying the votes.  He looks up at Vhir a little confused.

"So um...Vhir, which three did you vote for now?  You talked about the Mournlands like that's wher eyou really wants to go, but um, then you listed three other places...which do you want?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2005)

Midian has started making small piles of peanuts as the group make their nominations. When Johan makes the last, he lifts his mug to him. 

"I'm glad I'm not alone in my reservations, Johan." then his mouth twists up as he notes the only pile of four peanuts. "Unfortunately, our fellows seem to have a decided preference for the Mournland. Though, if I counted right, Xen'Drik, the Demon Wastes, and Riedra come close, just short one nomination apiece."

Midian looks around to the group, offering up the following: "Perhaps we should use that as our guideline, then, and limit our arguments of merit to those four expeditions before making a final vote?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 27, 2005)

Tel thinks for a moment about the obvious strong worries about adventuring in the Mournland.

"Well, the other option is fer us each to pick one we definitely don't wanna do.  That would leave us three choices to talk 'bout.  If we go that way I would nix goin' with that Inspired fella to the land of mind control.  Still creeps me out"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 27, 2005)

"My apologies for not being clear, there are so many places I want to see, it is hard to choose. I feel we should go to the Mournlands to learn more about the Mourning and how it is affecting the beings that still live there. That shall be my first choice. Frostfell and the Demon Wastes will be my other choices."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 27, 2005)

"Well then, by my tallies, Mournlands wins with four of us listin' it as a possible destination.  Xen'Drik and Demon Wastes come in close behind.  Ya'll wanna debate the three of those them?  We've had two purty big worries lodged about Mournlands, and I see where they is coming from.  My personal wish, from those three is Xen'Drik.  It's well enough known we'll get good help, but there is enough of it to still leave some unturned stones for us to turn, riches to be had, and new stories for us to star in.  I hear many that goes to the Demon Wastes don't come back.  I'd like to come home from this one, but I'd be willin' to go along if that's the will of the group."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2005)

"It's worth noting that we won't be going alone," Whisper points out dryly.

"All of these destinations have the potential for deadly danger. I am sure the professors are arranging adequete escorts. No one sane would expect a handful of pre-graduates to hold off the horrors of the Mournlands, or the fabled dark elves, or whatever else might threaten. So lets not tiptoe too tremulously at rumors of danger, eh?"

She glances at Boromar and asks, completely out of nowhere, "Not to change the subject, but when you drink, where does it go? Some kind of...container? How much can it hold?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2005)

*Midian*



			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> "Well then, by my tallies, Mournlands wins with four of us listin' it as a possible destination.  Xen'Drik and Demon Wastes come in close behind.  Ya'll wanna debate the three of those them?  We've had two purty big worries lodged about Mournlands, and I see where they is coming from.  My personal wish, from those three is Xen'Drik.  It's well enough known we'll get good help, but there is enough of it to still leave some unturned stones for us to turn, riches to be had, and new stories for us to star in.  I hear many that goes to the Demon Wastes don't come back.  I'd like to come home from this one, but I'd be willin' to go along if that's the will of the group."




"True enough, Tel. Any place with 'Demon' in the name is either overcompensating for something, or posting a blatant warning. I'd hate to get in trouble due to underestimating and assuming the former. And my own magics are most likely to prove useful in a jungle than in a wasteland. I vote Xen'Drik, as well."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 28, 2005)

Vhir sips from a cup of water, declining the available alcoholic beverages. He glances down at the floor as a transparent being takes form and speaks with a voice only he can hear. "I would try to convince you not to go to the mournland if I thought it would do any good. You humanoids seem to have a drive to seek out danger like a moth diving towards a flame." The fox spirit's tail twitches back and forth in a distracting manner. 
Furrowing his brow, Vhir responds to the spirit. "It is more than curiosity, Kreelah. We want to do some good. The very land was ripped apart, tainted by magics in the Last War. Our party might be able to put right some of the damage there. I am confident my companions can handle a foray there."
The fox opens her mouth in a laugh. "Not even a shred of humility in the face of devastating powers beyond the understanding of the best scholars. Have you even considered your other options?"
Vhir nods. "Indeed I have, many of the other destinations proposed are more curiousities than anything else to me. Xen'drik's ancient ruins may have many unusual treasures and even more unusual creatures roaming the shores. The other location the group prefers, the Demon Wastes, sounds like a particularly desolate place. I would be interested in seeing what strange beings can survive there."
Kreelah smirks and flicks her ears back. "Many choices, many roads. Yes, this will be an interesting journey." Still laughing she fades from view, her form unraveling like a mist melting before the morning sun.


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2005)

"The Demon Wastes are so named I believe because of some sort past battle against the deamons, and if I remember, is where the Gatekeepers tend to reside and defend.  I don't expect it to actualy be crawling with demons, and feel it would be a good place to explore."

"However," Johan concedes "It seems I am in the minority.  I have grave worries about the mornland, and protection or not, I would worry about the devistating effects it's had on people, and the extreme unknown.  Xen'drik doesn't particularly apeal to me, as it seems far to common a place for an expedition, and I was hoping for something a bit different from the norm, but if I had to make a second choise of the remaining three, Xen'drik would be it."


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 28, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She glances at Boromar and asks, completely out of nowhere, "Not to change the subject, but when you drink, where does it go? Some kind of...container? How much can it hold?"





"Warforged are capable of drinking, and eating, and obtaining the benefits therefrom, but we do not require physical sustenance. This one's body absorbs the components it consumes and uses the energy in a similar manner to yours, albeit in a much more efficient manner. Warforged were designed with this ability so that they could utilize beneficial potions and magical foods in combat. This one occasionally samples new foods and drinks in order to experience their taste and texture. Warforged possess many of the senses that living humanoids share, excepting only the sense of smell. This one has heard that this sense is useful in tracking. If House Cannith were not restricted from producing new warforged, then perhaps it would be working on a scout model with this sense."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2005)

Whisper nods at Boromar's words, evidently filing the apparently useless information away. She then claps her long-fingered hands together and sits back.

"Well. For my part, I'm far less concerned about WHERE we go than I am that we reach a consensus. All of these destinations have a great deal of potential, but I'm not here to jam unwanted ideas down anyone's throats. Let us summarily disqualify any destination that one or more of us have -strong- reservations about. That will reduce our options, and thus hasten the decision-making process, hmm?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 28, 2005)

"If we eliminate sites that we have reservations about, that removes Mournlands from the list. More than one of us have expressed anxiety about that place. Midian expressed reservations about the Demon Wastes. It sounds like Xen'drik is the best choice then, the only downside I've heard so far that it might be a bit too popular a destination. No doubt every crypt and ruin will be filled with adventurers and tourists."  He chuckles at the thought.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2005)

"Actually, I believe it leaves available...Xen’Drik, Frostfell, the Serens, the lizardfolk of Q'barra, and Aerenal," Whisper notes.

"At least, I haven't heard any vehement protestations against any of those. Shall we narrow it down from there?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Actually, I believe it leaves available...Xen’Drik, Frostfell, the Serens, the lizardfolk of Q'barra, and Aerenal," Whisper notes.
> 
> "At least, I haven't heard any vehement protestations against any of those. Shall we narrow it down from there?"




Midian gathers up his mounds of peanuts again, popping one in his mouth as he glances as his mostly-empty mug and contemplates ordering a refill. While he's deciding, he proposes the following:

"All right then. I think we've mostly made our individual cases, and the hour's getting pretty late. How about vote, then, of what's left after elimination. I'll take Whisper's list as sounding reasonable to me. One vote apiece, one location. Majority rules, with a second vote to break any ties. Objections?"

If there are none, Midian nods and casts his vote: "Xen'Drik."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 28, 2005)

"Xen'Drik as well."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 28, 2005)

"Xen'drik sounds interesting enough. My vote lies there as well."


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2005)

"Xen'drik is perfectly acceptable.  While a common destinaton of treasure seekers, many still make their names there, so I don't see why we can't do the same."   Johan says.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 29, 2005)

"This one will cast its vote for Xen'Drik. It is certainly a largely unexplored region in which we shall have an opportunity to practice our skills at exploration."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2005)

"That's that then," Whisper says with evident satisfaction.

"Now I suppose all that's left is to meet with the professor and volunteer."

She gets smoothly to her feet, but waits for those with drinks remaining to finish them.


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2005)

*Midian*

Midian finishes the dregs of his beverage, then rises as well. "Good. We'll meet the dean in the morning, and hopefully be on our way to adventure--and legitimate diplomas--quickly."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 29, 2005)

Vhir nods and rises along with the others. "I shall go and plead with the spirits tonight for a prosperous journey. I will meet you when we go to speak with the dean."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 30, 2005)

"Well g'night ya'll.  Should we meet back at the Dean's office tomorrow jus' after breakfast?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2005)

"The Dean's office sounds like a plan." Johan agrees.

Johan raises his glass for one final toast "To a safe and prosperous journy. May we all find what we're looking for."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 30, 2005)

"A safe and pros'prous journey! Here!"


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 30, 2005)

"Excellent! We shall meet on the morrow."

Boromar heads to the library and spends all night reading up on as much as he can find about Xen'Drik and any famous expeditions to that mysterious land.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2005)

Whisper raises her glass to the toast as well, then moves her mask up her face just a notch; enough to drink. Though the mug obscures most of what's thus revealed, the observant may catch a glimpse of smooth greyish chin, and thin, lipless mouth, before the mug is drained and the mask replaced.

"On the morrow then, classmates. Good night."

On her way back to her bedroom, Whisper visits the local bookstore and seeks to buy (if they aren't too expensive) a book on the giantish language, and a book about the sahuagin. Finally, again, budget permitting, she looks to see what's available on the subject of the mysterious dark elves (in the case of sahuagin and drow, she is looking for accurate, realistic portraits too...references she might use to assume their likenesses). Then, tomes in hand, she retires to her small, spartan little room to read until she must sleep.

The following morning she wastes no time, and is at Dean's office door directly on time.


----------



## Primus (Aug 30, 2005)

The next morning, the Dean nodded as the students returned the Xen’Drik scroll.  “Excellent!  Professor d’Ghallanda is probably in now, in fact.  Galifar’s luck on all of you.  I am sure you will all do Wynarn University proud.”  The Dean once more shooed the young students out of the room.

As they left, the rotund man stood to his feet and crossed the room to where a small empty birdcage sat.  ”Contact our man in Stormreach, they’ll be heading that way soon.  Let’s keep our eyes peeled, shall we?” the man whispered into the bird cage before opening the little door.  There was a cooing noise and a white dove suddenly flew out of the empty cage, flitting into the sky and swiftly vanishing from sight.

* * * * * *

As the squad of students made their way to Professor d’Ghallanda’s office they became aware of a pair of voices coming from an open door up ahead.  One was a male voice that was laughing heartily, the other a tiny feminine voice.  As they rounded the corner, they came upon a halfling that Whisper recognized as Professor d’Ghallanda and she was talking to a large man who seemed thoroughly amused by whatever it is they had been conversing about.

“And, so I said, ‘I don’t care what you do but….’ Oh, excuse us!  Erm, can I help you with anything?”


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 30, 2005)

Tel smiles broadly and extends his hand to the halfling.

"I think prolly you can.  Help us that is.  Th'dean sent us along fer professor d'Gahllanda.  I reckon yer her.  We's gonna be goin' with you to Xen'drik.  My name is Tel, and I'm mighty pleased to meet ya."


----------



## Primus (Aug 30, 2005)

”Oh!  I was thinking Old Kolo wasn’t gonna find me any assistants.  This is my colleague Dr. Farlahn.  We were just catching up on old times.  Would you all mind waiting in my office until I’m done here?”  The halfling motioned towards a doorway nearby.

The inside of the office was like a museum of rare and exotic things.  Samples of mounted insect and plant-life hung on the walls and little glass display cases holding other strange plants and a few gleaming dragonshards were set into recessed areas around the room.  A number of comfortable chairs sized for both humans and halflings were set facing the large yet short desk.  As Professor Kaylin came in she beamed at the group.  ”Wonderful.  So you plan on escorting me to the lost continent?  Well met.  I guess introductions are in order.”

“I am Professor d’Ghallanda, but you may call me Kaylin.  I’ve been teaching at the University for 15 years and I am very interested in the healing arts.  I know, I know, my family name is Ghallanda, not Jorasco, but my dragonmark,” d’Ghallanda said with a smile, showing the mark on the back of her wrist, ”doesn’t dictate what I find fascinating.”


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> “I am Professor d’Ghallanda, but you may call me Kaylin.  I’ve been teaching at the University for 15 years and I am very interested in the healing arts.  I know, I know, my family name is Ghallanda, not Jorasco, but my dragonmark,” d’Ghallanda said with a smile, showing the mark on the back of her wrist, ”doesn’t dictate what I find fascinating.”




"I'm Midian Rightson," the young druid says. Then he smiles, adding, "And I think I understand, Professor. A family name is never a guarantee of a child's road in life, much as parents may sometime wish it were otherwise."

_[OOC: I don't think I ever established how far the Rightson Family Paladins might reach in terms of their notoriety (nor did I establish where they were local to, come to think of it). I'm not particular, so feel free to use or ignore it as you will.]_


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2005)

"I am Whisper," the masked changeling says with a gesture that's midway between bow and curtsy with the hem of her cloak. "On the generalist arcanist track. My own magic isn't useful for healing of course, but your lecture on thaumic storage organs in paranormal plants and animals was very interesting."

As she spoke, her eyes settled on the dragonmark, squinting a bit as she tried to pick out the crucial whorls and arcs that would distinguish its function and House.

(knowledge check to ID dragonmark? Not sure which skill or DC. )


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 30, 2005)

(OOC: Knowledge Nobility perhaps?)

"This unit is designated 'Boromar', and it was designed for infiltration and exploration. This unit can fulfill a variety of assignments related to these specialities, and has been trained to exercise its exploration skills autonomously on long-term assignments. This unit is at your service for your Xen'Drik exploration mission."

When no one is addressing him or speaking of anything of interest, Boromar purposefully inspects the room and examines each of the trinkets on display. If Prof d’Ghallanda objects or if anyone points out that this might be rude, he stops, but otherwise he satisfies his curiosity through examining each item.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 30, 2005)

Tel obviously likes the somewhat contrary nature of Professor d'Ghallanda and he smiles and says,  "Well, like I said before, I'm Tel.  I'm mostly jus' happy t'be here.  I can do a lil' fightin', a lil' huntin', and, fer what it's worth, I did pretty good in Professor Tharnak's Species and Denizen's o' Khyber class, and Professor ir'Kallim's Dungeon Raid Theory 101.  Other n'that, I'm jus' in pretty good shape."

_OOC: It is a Spellcraft check.  DC 15 for lesser, +5/ mark increase.  DC 18 for Abberant._


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 31, 2005)

Vhir places both hands over his chest and bows. "Greetings Revered Elder, I am Vhir. I look forward to joining your expedition. I am a skilled hunter and fisher and, so I'm told, I have a gift for healing."


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2005)

"Good to meet you m'lady.  I am Johan d'Deneith," Johan bows, flourishing his cape as he does so, "here to help you however you need durring your explorations.  I'm looking forward to working with you and learning from a proffessor of your estime and noteriety.  Tis good to see someone following their heart's desires and not their families."


----------



## Primus (Sep 7, 2005)

:Cue up fancy theme music and complicated montage scene including humorous scenes involving travel, dealing with House Orien, and Boromar trying to eat a baby.  Oh, that craaaazy warforged!:

The time was 2 bells passed noon.  The date the 12th of Dravago, 998YK.  Kythri had been coterminous for about two months, and planar cartographers were saying that it would be for another couple of years.  The citizens of Khorvaire boarded up for the inevitable storms of bananas or other foreign fruit and everyone got on with their lives.  About 1000 feet over the grasslands of Southern Aundair (the strange dark lands known as the Crying Fields), an object obscured the sun, casting a strangely shaped shadow over the countryside.

The airship _Que Sympatico_ wound its way lazily over the countryside.  The blazing ring of fire that propelled it through the sky caused the entire ship to have a pretty reddish glow even at midday.  Professor d’Ghallanda stood up on deck, conversing with the captain Arack d’Lyrander.  Arack was a statuesque half-elf with an eyepatch.  He was shirtless since the great warmth created by the elemental ring makes wearing the traditional long coat of a captain quite uncomfortable.

The heroes were arrayed around the ship.  Some were on deck.  Some were below.  All were eager to be on their way.  As the crow flies the trip would take 3 more days, or so, though talk of storms ahead had caused Arack to predict a trip of about five days or so.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2005)

Whisper drifted, wraithlike through the ship, exploring its nooks and crannies with evident fascination. Never having been on board a skyship, she was a little disappointed that the sections of the vessel that probably contained the 'interesting stuff' were off limits to passengers. Nonplussed, she returned to the deck, finding a comfortable spot at the prow where she could sit and gaze silently up at the raging storm of fire that had been trapped in the shape of a ring and slaved to the captain's will. If the heat of it bothered her in her cloak and clothing, she showed no hint of it.

Every so often, she thought she could see a face in there. Or was it her imagination? Such terrible fury the elemental must feel. She wondered if they ever let them go and replaced them with new ones, or if they just used the same elemental for year after year...decade after decade...

Finally Whisper turned away to look forward, out over the bow of the ship at the horizon. "That's where I'm going," she said softly. "Take me there."


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2005)

*Midian, human druid*

"Don't look at me like that," Midian said meekly to Talbot. "How was I supposed to know we'd pick the mission that put us in an airship for a week?" 

Midian sat in the live cargo section of the ship, combing the mane of his equine companion, trying to settle him during the unusual and extended stabling. Certainly the airship was expedient, and with all his talk about "everything is natural," he could hardly go around crabbing around about how such a clearly useful conveyance wasn't. Still, he shared Talbot's unease. Every time Midian went up to the deck, all he could do was stare down at all that ... falling space. He eventually left the air sightseeing to his companions, choosing to spend time assuring Talbot that, yes, eventually the world would stop swaying so oddly.


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

It was always a long goodbye at the docks, and Johan had enjoyed his short time in Sharn.  He hoped Mellisa, Joan, Samantha, Indre, and Nora all enjoyed what little time he had for them.  He had promised none of them any more than a pleasnt meal, and he had manged to explore several of Sharn's hot spots, but he hoped they had not hoped for anything beyond that.  Johan waves to the dock as they set off, hoping that at least one of the women came to see him off.

OOC: Johan was going to attempt to see if he could pull some strings and aquire Leather Barding for his horse, and either a Chain Shirt, Breast Plate, or Full Plate for himself (He's counting more on Breast Plate or a Chain Shirt).  He can use his Favor in House once per week, and given the time and preperation, he should have had time to do try for both of these.


----------



## Primus (Sep 8, 2005)

Alright, give it a try.  Two Favored in House rolles (1d20+1).

The Barding'll be a DC 13.
The armor is 15 for Chain Shirt, 17 for Breast Plate.  21 for Full Plate.

EDIT:  Hehe, I mispelled shirt and got censored.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 8, 2005)

Vhir misses the ground. He misses the smell of earth, the feel of grass blades against the soles of his feet, the sunlight filtering through the tree leaves. The airship is an amazing vessel, but it leaves him feeling small and helpless. Anything could go wrong, plunging them all thousands of feet to their deaths. 
When he can bear it, he leaves his room for the top deck to stare up at the massive body of the fire elemental. He tries to sense whether it is one gargantuan fire elemental, or hundreds of smaller ones. Kreelah is little help communicating with the being as she is having more fun mercilessly taunting him over his fear of flying. He does try to venture over to the railing, but every time he looks over he can feel a tightening in the pit of his stomach. After his brief foray to the deck, he returns to his room to practice contacting the spirit world.
The few times he travels to the top deck, he scans the horizon nervously for coming storms that the captain mentioned. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Predicting the Weather - Survival +4 - DC15 / 24 hours.
[/SBLOCK]

Spells Prepared
[SBLOCK]
0/Level - 3/Day
Light
Virtue
Guidance
----------------
1/Level - 3/Day
Entangle
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 8, 2005)

Tel feels pretty comfortable in the air ship.  He'd seen them frequently enough on the farm near Stormhome, but has never actually BEEN on an airship.  He helps out however he can, otherwise, he looks over the railing and enjoys the wind in his (short) hair.


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> Alright, give it a try.  Two Favored in House rolles (1d20+1).
> 
> The Barding'll be a DC 13.
> The armor is 15 for Chain Shirt, 17 for Breast Plate.  21 for Full Plate.
> ...



OOC: That would be once chain I wouldn't want   
Barding roll: 18 Success 
Armor Roll: 4 Failure 

Oh well, never hurt to try to pull a few strings   I intend to generaly use the favors more as a flavor thing (Like having the house pay for dinner earlier, minor things like that) , but never hurts to use it occasionaly.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 9, 2005)

Boromar explores every inch of the vessel. He volunteers for any tasks that may assist the crew, particularly those for which he is well-suited (such as those that require concentration or long periods of sustained effort). In his downtime, he talks with anyone who will suffer his company, particularly Professor d'Ghallanda or Captain d’Lyrander.

"What is our itinerary? How will we travel to Xen'Drik? What is our mission once we arrive? What will this unit's duties be in Xen'Drik?"

On this particular afternoon, Boromar is standing on deck with the prof and captain, and listening in on their conversation.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2005)

Curious about those things herself, Whisper drifts unobtrusively into earshot of Boromar, the Professor, and the Captain.

(also, bump! )


----------



## Primus (Sep 12, 2005)

“There, lovely?” came a voice from directly behind whisper.  “Nothing out there but trouble and woe.  Better you stay up here.”

The masked and cloaked changeling turned, her mask hiding her surprise at having been snuck up on so perfectly.  Behind her stood one of the half-elven crewmen who smiled at her quite warmly.  “The sky, its where we belong,” he mused, coming to lean against the railing next to her.

“You are Whisper, correct?” the half-elf said with a look of mock concern, “It would be a shame if I had mistaken her for some other masked and cloaked figure, quite embarrassing for one whose supposed to see through disguises.”

“How do you do?  I am the ship’s wizard, you can call me Sool.

[sblock]Gimme a Spot check, Whisp.[/sblock]

- - - - 

Up on deck, Vhir’s skills at predicting the weather revealed to him that, at least for the immediate period, they would be in little danger of encountering storms.  However a low-hanging cloudbank right in there path proved to leave the ship quite humid and wet.

[sblock]Also give me a spot check.[/sblock]

- - - - 

Over the course of the last day, Boromar had elicited the following responses from the others.

“Soon enough, my metallic friend,” said Captain d’Lyrander, “We should be there within four days, though if the weather is worse than Sool expects it could take us an extra day or two.”

“Once we get to Sharn, I’ve booked passage on a gnomish elemental galleon, Boromar,” the professor said with a smile.  “There you and your classmates will assist me in collecting and cataloging natural and thaumaturgical medicinal sources.  You will also be allowed to do your own exploring, though I would suggest you take a guide on such journeys.  The guide I have hired for my own explorations will be meeting us aboard the ship once we reach Sharn.”

On this particular day, the Captain and the Professor were merely talking about some events that had happened in the old days.  Nothing of particular interest to the warforged, though it is assured that he listened with rapt attention to the entire story.


- - - - 
Tel, meanwhile, was actually hanging from the side of the ship from a complex rope and pulley system.  The gnomish artificer Giphil had asked the young man to accompany him on a check of the elemental bindings on the ship’s hull.  Now they were both completely below the ship, only a number of pulleys and winches between them and plunging to their deaths.  As Tel held items (such as strange arcane tools and a large piece of paneling) that the gnome passed him, he could not help but glance down at the flaming elemental ring that was so near and at the ground below that which was so very far away.

[sblock]I want a Listen check from Tel.[/sblock]

And down below, Midian, Johan, and Talbot all waited for the trip to be completed (and possibly for dinner to be served).

[sblock]Listen checks from you two (one for the animal too).[/sblock]

And up above, Whisper and Sool first, then the rest of the ship and its crew vanished into the cloud, the curling tendrils of mist soaking them and infecting them with an aching chill that had little to do with the actual temperature.

[sblock]Will Saves![/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 12, 2005)

Tel, hanging from the pullies and ropes can't help but look down from time to time.  When he isn't distracted by the huge elemental ring, he is studying what the gnome is doing to the ship, trying to learn what he can.
[sblock]Listen Check: 20
Will Save: 12[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 12, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> “Once we get to Sharn, I’ve booked passage on a gnomish elemental galleon, Boromar,” the professor said with a smile.  “There you and your classmates will assist me in collecting and cataloging natural and thaumaturgical medicinal sources.  You will also be allowed to do your own exploring, though I would suggest you take a guide on such journeys.  The guide I have hired for my own explorations will be meeting us aboard the ship once we reach Sharn.”




"What is the guide's name, race and physical description?"

[sblock]Boromar's will save is: 13 + 2 = 15.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2005)

*Midian*

Midian pinches his nose and tries to get his ears to pop. They keep getting stopped up at this altitude, and it's driving him more batty than the look Talbot keeps giving him.

Midian's rolls: [sblock]Listen 6
Will Save 24[/sblock]

Talbot's rolls:[sblock]Listen 21
Will Save 11[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

Johan was having a fine conversation with one of the female crewmembers till he pauses for a second thinking perhaps he heard something. (Listen: 15)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 12, 2005)

Vhir shades his eyes with one hand as he watches the cloud approach. For a moment he considers going below again but decides he should stay on deck. "After all" He muses, "I've never sailed through a cloud before." He grips a nearby railing so he won't be lost in the mist.

[SBLOCK]
Spot - 25
Will - 12
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2005)

"I am she," Whisper agreed, not bothering to correct his assumption that this was a disguise. The mask, the cloak...the obscuration of self...that was the truth. A bare face; that was a disguise. The mask that pretended not to be.

She bowed her head and curtsied with the edges of her cloak in deference to the wizard then. "It is an honor and a pleasure to meet you, Sool," she said. "Tales of your magical prowess are not hard to come by among the crew. It speaks highly of you."

Perhaps she would have said more, in an attempt to ingratiate herself further with the wizard. Maybe an innocent comment in hopes he would reveal the extent of his powers to impress an adoring fellow student of the arcane. But the clouds whirling down upon the ship stopped her mouth, and she shivered slightly and drew her cloak more tightly around herself.

"What's this?" Whisper asked, hugging herself in her thin cloak and thinner garments.

Spot http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=149076

Will save http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=149077

(GAH...isn't there a help file for these confounded posts? The insert hyperlink thing doesn't seem to function as advertised. I am humiurated!)


----------



## Primus (Sep 13, 2005)

[sblock]Alright, Initiative.

Whisper, Talbot, Vhir, and Tel all failed their saves.  They have a -1 to Initiative, Attacks, and Saves.

Johan needs to make his Save.  The DC is 15.

For now we're going to assume that all of you are in your own little cloud enshrouded worlds.  If you want to naviagte the ship its basically gonna be random who you run into and even heading to familiar sites like the hatch down will be difficult in this fog.

The whole ship is blanketed with fog that replicates a n _Obscuring Mist_ spell giving concealment and the like.[/sblock]

The cloud was like grayish pea soup.  It carried with it the cold chill of death, the cold chill that seeped into the bones and caused even the bravest hearts to quail.  Quickly it became difficult to see more than a few feet in front of your own face.

“Do not worry, it is only a…,” the changeling would never know what it was only as the wizard gasped and reached for his pouch.  “Whisper!  STEP BACK!”

There was a loud clunk as a booted foot placed itself on the railing right in front of Whisper.  The changeling hardly had time to react as a bolt of mystical energy blasted passed her, sending the unwanted intruder plummeting.  Whisper had only glimpsed the figure, but what little she’d seen had been all mangled rotting flesh and tattered clothing.

The wizard pointed at the sky and uttered three syllables, and suddenly there was a beacon floating over the ship and a loud blaring noise.  “We’re under attack!” he said to Whisper, get below, quickly.  The crew will handle this!”

And, just as he said that, two more of the figures materialized out of the mist around them, their hollow eyes gleaming with hatred.

- - - - - 

As Vhir stared out into the cloud his keen eyes managed to resolve a shape in the distance.  He could hardly make out the shape, but, as it came closer the silhouette came more and more into focus.  It almost appeared to be another airship, though he could see no elemental ring gleaming about it.

As Vhir stared the beacon blazed above the ship and the alarm rang out.  The crewmen near Vhir quickly dashed off into the mists.  The sounds of dozens of booted feet clanging across the deck were all that Vhir had now in this personal little universe of fog.

And then a growling caused him to turn, his heart quailing further.  A wolf, all polished bones, and gleaming white stared at him, growling despite its lack lips and lungs.

- - - - -

Down in the hold Midian remained oblivious to the cold, though his mount began neighing and clopping its hooves skittishly.  He also remained oblivious to the sound of booted feet as they approached him from behind, closer and closer.  There was a flash of steel and then…

WHAM!

Talbot bucked, planting both hooves directly into the chest of an undead monster and sending it careening into a wall.  The creature fell with a thud, but another one seemed to step directly out of the ethers nearby, its long hideous tongue dripping saliva as it prepared to pounce on Midian and his horse.

- - - - -

Johan heard the footsteps in the hall even as his lady friend, crewman Ashal, giggled at one of his witty remarks.  As he turned, he first thought that the figures were merely other crewmen, but he soon noticed that there were subtle clues that something was amiss.  Their clothes were in the old style, not the sleek new clothing of the modern Lyrander airship contingent.  The hats were the wrong shape, the buttons were tarnished and outdated.  Also, one of them was missing his lower jaw and both stared out of cold gleaming eyes.

[sblock]I still need a will save.[/sblock]

- - - - -

“His name is…,” the Professor was cut off by the sound of the alarm ringing.

“,” the Captain muttered.  “Professor, get down below.  Boromar, go with her and keep an eye on her.  We’re under attack.”  With that, the Captain dashed into the mists and was swallowed up, though the two could easily hear him shouting orders to the crew.

- - - - -

“Alright, Tel, I’m recalibrating the elemental bindings…. AHHH!”

Tel heard the alarm blaze and the sound of scraping and new instantly what was happening.  His arm shot out and grabbed the gnome by his collar even as the rope affixing the artificer to the ship snapped.

“The hell was that?!” the artificer screamed, even as Tel pulled the lever that drew them up.  The two were still hanging within arm’s reach of the ship’s railing when they saw the two corpse-like creatures, knives poised to cut Tel’s own rope and send the two tumbling a thousand feet.


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> [sblock]Alright, Initiative.
> 
> Whisper, Talbot, Vhir, and Tel all failed their saves.  They have a -1 to Initiative, Attacks, and Saves.
> 
> ...




"What the hells?" Midian gapes at the creature, then his instincts click in. The young druid snatches up his short spear, pointing behind him with his free hand and barking out, "Guard my back, Talbot."

OOC: [sblock]
Initiative for Midian: 8
Initiative for Talbot: 8

Handle Animal check: 15

If I'm thinking right, drawing his short spear and the handle animal check both count as move actions, so Midian can't use a melee attack until next round. If he can attack, he will (attack +1, damage 1d6+1 piercing)[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 13, 2005)

The dead, empty eye sockets of the skeleton wolf fill Vhir with fear and at the same time, a sense of pity. It may be just the mist, but he thinks he can almost see the swirling form of the tortured animal soul trapped in it's body. Vhir curses his choice of spells he asked Kreelah to barter for this morning. His favorite spell was of little use with no plants around. Grimly he levels his longspear and calls out to the wolf. "Come my friend, let me end your pain."

[SBLOCK]
5 Initiative, already applied negatives.
Ready vs Charge. Attack +1 1d8+2
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"To arms Ashal!" Johan cries as he prepairs his longsword and steps up to one of these unliving crewmen, taking an impressive smiting swing, sure to impress Ashal.

OOC: [sblock]Will Save: 12
Init: 15
Longsword  +3, 1d8+2, 19-20x2
Smite - +2 to hit and +1 dmg vs Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Sep 13, 2005)

Anybody can make a Know (Arcana) or Know (Religion) check to learn something about your opponents.

[sblock]_Initiatives_ 
Undead Tongue Drooler - 20
Midian – 8
Talbot – 8
- - -
Wolf Skeleton - 27
Vhir – 5
- - -
Johan – 15
2 Undead Crewmen - 1
- - -
[/sblock]

Johan’s longsword flashed with holy power, knocking one of the monstrosities back, leaving a deep open gash in the creature’s chest.  Slowly, achingly, intestines began to unravel in that cavity, slipping to the ground even as the creature stepped forward and struck at the Paladin, unheeding of its wounds.  Its cutlass slashed out, catching Johan across the chest.  Johan moved to step out of the creature’s way only to be caught by the cutlass of the other undead.  The sword sank deep into Johan’s chest, causing the paladin to gasp in pain and crumple back.  The pain shooting up his arm was intense

[sblock]Johan deals 5 smitey damage.  He is then knocked to 1 hp by the zombies.  I didn’t expect that, but cest la vie.  I’ll try not to kill you all too bad.[/sblock]

- - -

Before Vhir could ready his weapon the skeleton was upon him.  Its teeth tore at his upraised arm, tearing flesh free.

[sblock]Your action was negated by his high Init, NOW its your turn, Selc.  The wolf deals 3 damage.[/sblock]

- - -

The horrid creature that seemed to have once been a half-elven sailor leapt with preternatural ability, its teeth closing on the haft of Midian’s spear.  The druid pushed the beast back, and spun his spear, even as the horse reared and swung its hooves at the monster.

There was a distinct cracking of ribs as the monster tumbled to the ground.  As it stood back up, the creature seemed to gasp in a very horrible manner, as if its lifeless chest was all shattered bone.  But this would not stop its inexorable attack as it lunged at the horse with its two hands – no, not hands, not anymore… claws.

One of the claws traced a line of red across the horses thigh, eliciting a squeal of pain even as the creature bit into the creature’s shank, eliciting another horrid whinny.  The hore spasmed and froze, its eyes wide, its muscles seemingly frozen in place.  It was almost too horrible for the druid to watch!

[sblock]Talbot takes 7 hp worth of damage and is Paralyzed for 3 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2005)

*Midian*



			
				Primus said:
			
		

> The horrid creature that seemed to have once been a half-elven sailor leapt with preternatural ability, its teeth closing on the haft of Midian’s spear.  The druid pushed the beast back, and spun his spear, even as the horse reared and swung its hooves at the monster.
> 
> There was a distinct cracking of ribs as the monster tumbled to the ground.  As it stood back up, the creature seemed to gasp in a very horrible manner, as if its lifeless chest was all shattered bone.  But this would not stop its inexorable attack as it lunged at the horse with its two hands – no, not hands, not anymore… claws.
> 
> ...




Midian's shock quickly flares to rage. He feels the heat in his face, the pulse pounding in his ears, but all he sees is the beast who so savagely attacked his dear friend.

"Back to the hell you came from, and every devil there take you!" he bellows, ramming the point of his shortspear at his foe.

OOC:[sblock]Shortspear +1, 1d6+1 damage, x2 crit[/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Sep 13, 2005)

The creature shuddered as Midian's spear burst through its chest.  It twitched for a moment and then went limp, the dead light in its eyes going out as it fell to the ground, dragging Midian's weapon from his hands.

And from the hallway outside the cargo hold, Midian could hear Johan's curse and the scream of the young woman as some sorts of terrors descended on them.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 13, 2005)

Tel has a slight moment of confusion on his face when he sees the skeletons, quickly replaced with a look of determined action.

"Giphil, grab the rail!  AND HOLD ON!!!"

Tel swings the gnome toward the rail while trying to slaw the edge of the panel he's holding into one of the skeletons, trying to push him away from his rope, and hoping that Giphil can keep them held onto the ship long enough to survive.

[sblock]Init: 19

I am not sure how these rolls will work, but I plan on spending an action point on one of them, whatever it is.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 13, 2005)

Vhir yelps, the swiftness of the creature surprising him. He steps back and whips the tip of his spear around, thrusting it into the beasts face. He shouts, "Here, Over Here!"

[SBLOCK]
Move back 5'. Draw longspear.
Know. Religion 13
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Primus (Sep 14, 2005)

Shaggy, gimme an attack roll for hitting the skellies with a panel.
And then gimme a... Str roll for swinging the gnome.
-
Selc, you can still get an attack in.  5' step = no action, Draw=move, Attack=standard.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 14, 2005)

Tel swings the gnome(and uses an action point): 19
Tel swings the panel: 7


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2005)

*Midian*



			
				Primus said:
			
		

> The creature shuddered as Midian's spear burst through its chest.  It twitched for a moment and then went limp, the dead light in its eyes going out as it fell to the ground, dragging Midian's weapon from his hands.
> 
> And from the hallway outside the cargo hold, Midian could hear Johan's curse and the scream of the young woman as some sorts of terrors descended on them.




Still raging, Midian plants his foot on the vanquished thing's chest and tears his shortspear back out with a satisfying, wet crunch. 

Hearing the scream, Midian's torn. Talbot is clearly helpless, but the fact is that if there are any more of these things around, he'll have no chance to find Vhir or someone else to help cure the paralysis. And as there's only one entrance to the hold after take off, Midian hopes attacking the creatures before they can even enter might prove a better defense than standing here waiting for them to converge.

"Forgive me, friend, but I can't help you if we're all the rest of us dead," he says to Talbot under his breath, then rushes off in the direction of the cries of his friend and whatever woman he was likely in the midst of seducing.


----------



## Primus (Sep 14, 2005)

<Selc, you can enter the Johan battle when the round clock gets right.  He's currently one round behind you, so we'll wait for another round to go by before you can help him.>


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2005)

*Whisper catches up*

 init

Whisper feels a cold hand squeeze her heart as she stumbles away from the railing.

"No, Sool!" she urges. "We must regroup with the crew! If you're alone, they could surround you and cut you off!"

She quickly intones a spell, and mist starts to avoid her...describing a faintly visible "edge" in the shape of an oval that surrounds her where the mist doesn't penetrate. (Shield)

Defenses seen to, Whisper starts moving in the direction of the rest of the ship...she hopes. However, she keeps an eye on Sool, and doesn't let him out of her sight.

(basically a 5' step in this pea soup fog, so consider me to be Delaying my action to cast Magic MIssile on the first undead thing I see)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 14, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> Selc, you can still get an attack in.  5' step = no action, Draw=move, Attack=standard.




Vhir grips his longspear tightly in both hands and jabs at the wolf, trying to snap a few of the creatures bones. 

[SBLOCK]
Attack roll: 18 1d8+2 Piercing
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Primus (Sep 14, 2005)

The spear passed straight through the wolf's skeletal form, allowing the lupine beast to twist and try to snap at Vhir, though it missed again.


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

"Ashal, run, get help." Johan says as he takes steps to defend himself.

OOC: Full defensive action, +4 AC


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 14, 2005)

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Did I notice if I missed due to the wolf being incoporeal or if it was due to the mists making it difficult to see from that far away?
[/SBLOCK]

Vhir backs up and jabs with his longspear again!

[SBLOCK]
5' step back, attack roll 12 1d8+2
Going to continue moving back and stabbing until I get hit a second time.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Primus (Sep 14, 2005)

[sblock]Actually, your spear passed BETWEEN the beasts ribs, dealing no damage as it lacks viscera.

Oh, right, concealment...  anyone attacking on deck needs to make percentage rolls with their attacks.  And, please, do your own rolling.  I hate rolling for my characters, I always have to dig out the sheets and such.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 15, 2005)

*Boromar Catches Up*

[sblock]
Sorry... been out for a couple days. Back now. 
Initiative: 18
Know-Arcana: 12
Listen: 25
Spot: 26
(Cool! Good rolls on those!)
[/sblock]

Boromar dutifully follows the professor, leading her down towards the hold to safety in her quarters. As they move, he listens alertly, attempting to gain a sense of the battle-situation. If he encounters any apparent enemies, he'll hit them with his fists and keep moving (hopefully add that skirmish bonus).

"Follow, please, professor. And stay close. This unit has experience with this kind of situation."

[sblock]
+0 slam 1d4 dmg (+1d6 dmg if he moves more than 5 feet in the round...)
Also, if he rolls between 12 and 15 on the first attack, he'll throw an action die on the attack roll.
[/sblock]

-Boromar


----------



## Primus (Sep 19, 2005)

Sool only waved his fingers, destroying a skeleton that seemed to appear out of the fog to slice Whisper in twain with a ball of mystical fire.  Unfortunately, the spell distracted the mage, allowing his own foe to take a powerful bite out of his arm.

Sool gasped and gripped the wound before stepping backwards after the masked changeling.  “Fine, we run.  I need to get to a clear area and banish this unholy fog….”

The two charged ahead into the fog until they found the Captain.  He was at the Wheel of Wind and Water, hands clenched, trying to guide the ship.  “Sool, I can’t see a damn thing!  Get us some clear air!”
-	- - - - - -

The two monsters assaulting Johan swung wildly and missed, one of them losing its arm in a rather ridiculous way that would be humorous on some children’s cartoon but was quite horrifying in reality.  Just as they did, the door behind the group opened revealing Midian who was quite taken aback by the sight of his wounded friend and two more of the undead.

[sblock]Midian goes after Johan this round[/sblock]

-	- - - - - - 

Boromar heard a grunt in the fog even as he found the doorway leading down.  He could clearly hear some sort of feral howling over to his left and the screams and curses of Vhir.  In the fog he could barely make out the shape of Vhir wrestling with whoever or whatever it was….

[sblock]Boromar can charge into battle this round acting before Vhir AND the skeleton if he so chooses.[/sblock]

(Did I miss anybody?)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 19, 2005)

Did I make it?


----------



## Primus (Sep 20, 2005)

Roiiiight.

Tel's swing completely missed the undead, though they were forced to step back from either confusion or surprise or perhaps some sort of residual memory of being swung at by ship's panels.  However, his other swing, managed to deposit the artificer on the deck quite expertly.  He brought his mace up and around quickly, but completely missed the undead.

Both of the creatures descended on the gnome, their sharp fingernails scratching at his flesh but leaving little in the way of actual damage.

[sblock]Move action to make a jump to get yerself onto the ship. DC 10.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 20, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> Boromar heard a grunt in the fog even as he found the doorway leading down.  He could clearly hear some sort of feral howling over to his left and the screams and curses of Vhir.  In the fog he could barely make out the shape of Vhir wrestling with whoever or whatever it was….
> 
> [sblock]Boromar can charge into battle this round acting before Vhir AND the skeleton if he so chooses.[/sblock]




OOC: Man... do I help Vhir, or do I make sure the professor is safe? Decisions... decisions... /OOC

Assuming that the path into the ship appears to be clear, Boromar shoves the professor inside. "You will be safe inside, professor. This unit must render tactical assistance."  He shuts the door and charges through the thin fog towards Vhir. As he identifies the enemy, he pummels it with his iron-clad fists.

[sblock]Charging to attack the skeleton: 17 (rolled 15, +2 charge) (90  on the miss chance) damage = 6 bludgeoning[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2005)

*Midian*

If there were only briars or trees or grass or ... anything, Midian could at least slow these monstrosities down long enough to aid the clearly-hurting Johan. Time for some improvisation. If nature's everything, Midian figures it's about time it makes an appearance right here.

Snagging a piece of the mistletoe he always carries, Midian finds the pattern that would have commanded the absent plantlife to bind his foes. Instead, the veins in the leaves serving to focus him, Midan channels the power of the spell into a call. His voice shrieks like a bird of prey, and he points to a spot just above the two undead. Into the space, an eagle appears, diving to attack and distract.

OOC: [sblock]burn *Entangle* to spontaneous cast *Summon Nature's Ally 1*, summoning an Eagle to full attack for the round it exists. Rolls below:
2 talon attack rolls: 10,19
talon damage: 3, 2 
Bite attack roll: 8
Bite damage: 1[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 20, 2005)

Tel leaps onto the ship himself, drawing a dagger from his boot in mid-air.  Glad that his two projectiles distracted the skeletons from sending him to his doom, but unsure of how much damage he will be able to do to these skeletons with such a tiny dagger, Tel searches for a better weapon.  Unfortunately, Tel's double sword is down below, with the rest of Tel's stuff.

With nothing in immediate sight, Tel swings at the Skeleton he landed next to, still off balance from his mad leap, and hits nothing but misty air.
[sblock]
Jump: 15
Attack: Natural ONE[/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Sep 20, 2005)

jkason, it takes a full action to create the hawk.  Before your hawk gets an attack both Johan and the skellies will.  In fact, Johan'll get two since he acts before you cast and then after.


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2005)

Johan keeps himself between the horrors walking towards him and Ashal, taking a defensive stance.

OOC: Full defensive action, +4 AC, he will continue to do this till he is no a target or Ashal is safe.


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> jkason, it takes a full action to create the hawk.  Before your hawk gets an attack both Johan and the skellies will.  In fact, Johan'll get two since he acts before you cast and then after.




OOC: Sorry about that. I guess I saw the "attacks immediately" part of the spell and missed the casting time. Can I change to a straight-on attack? If not, that's cool, too; It'll teach me to read closer next time.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 20, 2005)

Vhir breathes a sigh of relief when he realizes that the hulking mass hurtling out of the mist is an ally. "Boromar, cover me while I get behind it!" He begins manuvering to a position behind the wolf to flank it!

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Vhir is going to Withdraw and circle out and around to 10' behind the wolf to flank it from the other side with his reach weapon. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 20, 2005)

Boromar will hold his ground to flank the wolf, despite the fact that he loses his skirmish bonus by standing still.

Edit: I just noticed that skirmish damage does not apply to undead, so the previous hit (if it did hit) only dealt 2 points of damage.


----------



## Primus (Oct 4, 2005)

The wolf spun about, snapping at Boromar confusedly, even as it watched leerily over its back at Vhir.

* * * * *

Johan was bolstered by Midian's entering the fray and the flow of natural magic that seemed to be radiating from the druid.  However, one of moldering corpses struck out with its powerful fists.  Johan brought his sword up to defend, cutting a rather large chunk of the creature's limb but the undead monstrosity didn't even seem to notice.  

Johan crumpled to the deck as the creature's fist slammed into his skull, a sharp crack resounding through the cabin.  And then suddenly there was a mass of flapping wild feathers in the cabin, flailing its powerful claws against the zombie even as the creatures began moving towards Midian.

[sblock]Johan, yer at -3.  This round gimme a Fort save[/sblock]

* * * * * * *

The skeleton Tel attacked swung, bringing its claws up and catching him in the chest.  The monster's sharp fingers failed to find purchase, however, rebounding off the warrior's armor.

There was a bright explosion off to Tel's side.  Giphil was sitting there, a thin rod of wood clutched in his hand.  "Bony bastard," he muttered, wiping bone chips off of himself even as he struggled to his feet.

* * * * * * 

Sool began muttering powerful words, words that Whisper had never heard before.  The mists that enshrouded the ship began to move away, a bubble of clear air appearing on deck.  The chill of death that had pervaded the bones of all the crew was banished with the mist.  From her vantage point, under the light of the grey sun that managed to shine through the cloud, Whisper could see Vhir and Boromar battling the skeleton as well as Teivel and Giphil versus the one remaining skeleton.  About a dozen other shambling monsters were in combat with crew members and, at least one crew man was lying in a pool of his own blood.  And then there was the other thing.

Whisper spotted it first.  Three hundred feet off the starboard side, an airship hung menacingly like a vulture.  Every surface of the ship was unpainted and rotted and the elemental ring shone with a horrid black light (an impressive feat; glowing black that is).  Sool was still locked in concentration even as the Captain called out "Get down men!  Archers!"

* * * *

The barrage of arrows that rained down on the deck of the _Sympatico_ thumped ominously as each arrow hit the deck (or their targets at the same time).  They thumped aorund Whisper, Vhir, Tel, Giphil and Sool, while they made a wet squorsh as one caught Captain Arack and a loud clang as another caught Boromar.  The warforged's eyes darkened as he slumped forwards an arrow piercing the plating in his back.  The Captain cursed as the arrow pierced his arm.  "Any free hands!  Man the ballistae!"

[sblock]Erm.... oops Boromar's at -1.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

Johan layes on the floor in a handsom pile, bleeding valiantly.

OOC: Fort save: 7


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 4, 2005)

Vhir's eyes inflame at the sight of one of his friends go down. He raises his hands and cries out calling on the power of the world. "From the earth springs all life, I now return you to it's embrace!" His hands begin glowing from within, outlining his fingerbones in a reddish brown light. He lowers his spear and steps in to press his hand against the beasts forehead.


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Dropping Entangle to cast Cure Light Wounds with the Spontaneous Healer feat. Dice roller hates us all. Touch Attack: 12 if it hits: 
2 dmg
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Primus (Oct 4, 2005)

Selc!  CLW does 1d8 points... however, you still missed (by 1!)) Just for later.  You can, however, make another touch attack next round since the spell is still in your hand.  And the Skeleton missed AGAIN (this particular wolf has the worst rolls ever) now... try to touch him again and reroll the CLW damage.


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2005)

*Midian*

As his companion falls, Midian reaches out instinctively, calling on the life still in him to return. As he feels the power discharge into the paladin, Midian thrusts his shortspear at the undead creature unmolested by the bird he's summoned.

OOC:[sblock](five foot step and?) Move action to cast Cure Light Wounds: 3

If I still have an attack this round (not sure how close I was to Johan), attack with Shortspear:
Attack 10
Damage (as if) 5
[/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Oct 4, 2005)

How exactly do you cast CLW as a Move Action?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 4, 2005)

Tel, frustrated with his dagger, and needing to take immediate action, drops his weapon, and moves past the claws of his attacker to grab him, lift him over the rail, and throw him into the depths.

"Giphil, I got this one!  Blast the other ship! Blast the other skeletons!  Oh..! BLAST!"
[sblock]Touch attack to grab the skeleton:18 
First Grapple Check21  If I roll low (1-10) on any opposed grapple check, I would like to use an action point on it.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 4, 2005)

Vhir curses as the beast darts back and forth trying to avoid him. He tries to catch the beasts head again!

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Throwing in an Action Die for a total Attack Roll of 19 and the die roller hates me still!! 2 dmg
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> How exactly do you cast CLW as a Move Action?




I just meant I was casting the spell rather than taking my movement. You can swap a standard action to move, I guess I assumed that meant it worked the other way, too. I don't have a lot of practice with combat; the action types make my head hurt a little, so let's do it this way: Midian's priority is casting the healing spell on Johan. If he can also make an attack, he'll do that too. If not, then he'll do so next round (assuming he lives that long  )


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2005)

Whisper crouches  low to take what cover she can from the side rail of the ship. As she does, she mutters words of power and makes a flinging gesture, as if shaking water off her fingers.

A single pale blue shard of light appears between her hands and streaks off on an erratic course over the deck of the ship, crashing into a skeleton near two of her classmates. If she could free them up, the battle on the deck would be over that much sooner.

(magic missile at the skellie engaging Vhir and Boromar)

"The other ship's too far for me to hit," she tells the Captain and Sool.

(EDIT - Changed to a legal target, inserted some dialogue )


----------



## Primus (Oct 4, 2005)

Whisper:  Johan is below deck.  Vhir and Boromar, Tel and Giphil, yourself, Sool, the Captain, and random crewmates 1-12 are all on deck.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 4, 2005)

So where am I?  the deck, right?  Or am I a random crewmate?  Am I still in fog, or can I see the other deck-people?


----------



## Primus (Oct 4, 2005)

The zombies struck out, flailing their fists and blades at the eagle and completely failing to hit the bird.

* * * * *

The skeletal wolf turned from Boromar and clamped its sharp fangs on Vhir's leg, leaving a bloody tear in the shaman's thigh.

* * * *


----------



## Primus (Oct 4, 2005)

Yer on deck.  I accidentally called Tel Teivel int he above post, sorry bout that.

The fog is gone and cleared.  Anyone on deck can see everyone else.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2005)

Note - edited post.

Now targeted Skelewolf on Boromar and Vhir


----------



## Primus (Oct 4, 2005)

Oops, sorry Shaggy, I completely forgot that your guy was trying to grapple the skellie.  Lemme go back and fix that.


----------



## Primus (Oct 4, 2005)

The skeleton failed to break free of Tel's grip, snarling as it attempted to crush him with its bony limbs.  The gnome nodded to Tel, drawing out a scroll and uttering words of arcane power.  Winds began to encircle the ship, scattering the second barrage of arrows before they could do more damage to the already beleaguered crew.

[sblock]Alright, Grapple check (the skellie got a 16) or Tel takes 4 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 4, 2005)

Tel struggles against the skeleton, but it gets off a couple of good attacks while wriggling in his arms.

Tel continues to struggle with the creature, trying to lift and throw it over the edge, despite its grasping claws.

[sblock]Grapple the skeleton: 8 On my next action I try and throw the bugger overboard: 22[/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Oct 4, 2005)

The skeleton made a horrid screeching noise as it plummeted over the edge of the airship.  Suddenly, Sool's voice cut through the shouts of combat, "They're going to ram us!  Everybody brace yourselves!"

A quick glance confirmed it.  The battered airship, a crew of ghastly hands becoming more and more readily visible as the distance decreased, had, indeed, wheeled about to ram the _Sympatico_.  As the ship came closer and closer the heroes could see the captain of the dark ship, a large man in a black coat and hat, laughing like the Mockery himself.

[sblock]Midian and Johan have two rounds before the ramming.  Everyone else has only one.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2005)

"Johan won't join you today, boys, but you're welcome to return to the land of the dead all by your lonesomes," Midian calls out to the undead, striking out with his shortspear at whichever one seems the most taken apart.

OOC:[sblock]I'm not sure if Talbot should be free of the paralysis this round or the next. Midian doesn't know he'll be free at all, of course, but I figure the critter might follow the sound of his companion's voice to the scuffle. Your call.

Okay, also? I'm entirely sick of Invisible Castle's hating on me today. 
Attack: 8+a pitiful action pointy 2= 10
Damage (unlikely): 2[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2005)

(lol...that's twice I've somehow managed not to shoot off a spell, despite asking otherwise. Lucky me. )

Whisper whirls to face the ramming  ship, firing a spell off at the captain the moment he's in range.

(magic missile at the captain when he's 100' off or so...for reals this time )


----------



## Primus (Oct 5, 2005)

Actually, Whisper, I was letting that spell go.  Your missile actually did 5 damage to the wolf, I was waiting for Vhir to post again to mention it.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2005)

(Oh, ok! Sorry. Still getting used to the odd timing of a PBP. I'll get there, I promise.   )


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 5, 2005)

*Boromar*

Err... Error... System Malfunction... Abort, Retry, Restart?

Boromar dreams of the blue screen of death.

(Sheesh! 2 weeks of nothing, and then I'm down and everythings in fast-forward!   )


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 5, 2005)

Vhir shouts a battlecry when his hands touch the cold bones of the wolfs head and sears the undead spirit within. He shuffles backward, trying to keep his balance with his badly torn leg. Sensing victory near, he calls upon the powers of the world once again give him the strength to finish off the beast. 


[SBLOCK]
Going to 5' back and cast Cure Light Wounds. If my hp's are 2 or lower I'll heal myself (add another 2 hp to my heal check for the feat for a total of 8hp). If I'm still healthy, next round I'll step back in and hit the wolf. Die roller is trying to make up for my crappy roll yesterday. Natural 20. and to confirm 16 for 6 x2 = 12
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 5, 2005)

Tel smiles for little bit, watching the skeleton fall to its doom.  His smile fades as he looks back up at the large airship barrelling toward him.  He turns and runs below decks, seeking to grab his pack and weapon before figuring out a plan to abandon ship.


----------



## Primus (Oct 5, 2005)

Whisper caught eyes with the black-cloaked captain just as the ship careened those last few dozen feet.  The bastard winked.

All hands braced themselves.  Tel, full well knowing that he'd never make it below deck in time, threw himself to the ground.  Vhir fell back as the skeletal wolf leapt at him, its glistening fangs threatening to rip out his threat.  Sool moved forward pushing Whisper down, trying to protect her with his own body.  The Captain just cursed, standing his grown with an angry scowl in his eye.

And then, suddenly, the universe sighed. Clouds enshrouded the ship, blinding everyone.  All of the crew tensed for the inevitable jarring crash, but it never came.  The fog bank lasted only a moment but when it cleared, the _Sympatico_ was alone in the sky.  The sun was setting, a few of the moons just rising.  There was no sign of their undead assailants....

Down below, Midian cringed as his spear missed once more but, suddenly, his foes vanished into mist, almost as if they had never existed.

Up above, the crew stood stunned.  A few moments passed with not a sound, and then everything started happening again.  "Get those men below deck!  Someone find the medic!" Captain Arack yelled, cradling his arrow wound; the shaft was still erupting from his arm.  "Let's get on with this godsforsaken trip, before they come back to finish us off!"


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2005)

Midian gaped a moment at the sudden disappearance of his opponents. He looked around, not sure if he should trust they wouldn't be springing back into existence. Then he decided he was going to stop looking askance at serendipity least it take offense and reverse itself. Instead, he hustled through the halls, calling out to try to find the rest of the crew. Johan was stable, but he still needed more healing; Midian himself was fresh out. Then there was poor Talbot, frozen in place by the nasty creature Midian had actually managed to slay.

"Vhir? Professor? There are wounded down here, and I'm afraid I haven't the spells or skills to help them."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 5, 2005)

Tel helps carry the wounded he can belowdecks for medics to tend.  While down there he grabs his sword, staps it to his back, ready to use it just in case the undead enemies return.

"What in the name of all that is Sovereign was that?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2005)

Whisper waits for Sool to get up off of her, then picks herself up...accepting a hand if offered...and brushes off her clothes and cloak.

*"Thank you,* she says quietly to the wizard. *"I'm afraid I wasn't much help in all that. Please accept this though. It will ease the wound you took as you saved me far worse pains.*

She plucks a small vial of cherry-red fluid from her pouch and offers it to the mage.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 6, 2005)

Vhir helps carry Boromer below to where the wounded are being gathered. He binds the wounds of others with clean cloth and doesn't attend to his own gashes until the others are seen to.

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Do I still have that cure light wounds available? Or did that get used on the wolf? If it is still available, I will cast it on whoever is still unconcious, Boromer or Johan. That's my last heal for the day. 
For the other person, I will use Heal to provide "long term care" so they can get their HP's back twice as fast. 2hp every 8 hours. 15
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

OOC: Johan is at 0, not sure where Boromer is.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 6, 2005)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> For the other person, I will use Heal to provide "long term care" so they can get their HP's back twice as fast. 2hp every 8 hours. 15




OOC: Don't know if your character would know, but long term care will have no benefit for Boromar. He'd need long-term "repair". So if you have craft-weaponsmithing or -armorsmithing, feel free to proceed. Otherwise, he'll stay at -1 hps for a while...

(Oh, and he weighs 270 pounds. He's a lighter model.)[/OOC]

IC: Boromar lies motionless. He is an apparently lifeless form of metal and wood.


----------



## Primus (Oct 6, 2005)

Noone had an answer for Tel.  Save for, "Let's just get moving."

* * * * * *

Sool smiled at Whisper.  "Keep it, Giphil's got some healing skill, besides its nothing that the ship's medic couldn't handle with a few pots of leeches," Sool's smile/grimace was absolutely adorable.

* * * * * *

Boromar's eyes snapped open, his arm reaching forward to strike down the vile skeletal wolf causing the shirtless gnome to jump back in mild surprise.  Boromar's arm froze in mid-swing, however, as he assessed the situation.  "Welcome back to the world of the living," Giphil, the ship's artificer said, with a nod and a grin before scurrying off, a slender white-painted stick clutched in his fingers.

* * * * * *

And the time passed.  An inventory of crew and cargo proved that their ghostly assailants had somehow made off with a few hundred pounds of the ship's cargo ("Corn.  We were transporting agricultural goods," the Captain confided to Johan) and had also claimed the lives of three crewmembers.  Their bodies were nowhere to be found.

Sharn was a blur, for the students spent so little time there.  The ship-ride was interminably boring, though the appearance of sahuagin astride what appeared to be massive goldfish had gotten their hearts pounding, but a quick discussion between the fishmen and the captain proved to dissolve tensions.

And then they had arrived in the lawless port-town of Stormreach.

And, if any of the adventurers had bothered to scan the sky, they might have noted the presence of a single black cloud, hanging just out of sight.  A paranoid fellow might have noted that the same cloud had been hanging about throughout the entire journey.  But none of them did notice, and now they were at the continent of mystery, a place where anyone or anything could be lurking around the next corner.

[sblock]And we call this a break point.  I've given you no acting options, so everyone has to wait for me!  You can all have xp when I get around to it.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

Johan's first words upon awaking are "Is Ashal alright?"

While not fully healed, he spends the next few days trying to not be slowed down by his injuries.  He spends a lot of time on deck, talking with whoever's available.

OOC: Break means plenty of IC RP opertunities for us without GM intervention   Feel free to have fun guys


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 10, 2005)

Vhir duties to the injured keep him down below for quite some time, but he does manage to get topside near the end of the voyage to interact with his classmates. He spies Johan standing off by himself and wanders over.

"Greetings Johan, how are your injuries this morning? I trust that you are healing well." He relates to the paladin his encounter with the skeletal wolf, the undead crewmen, the ghostly ship. "You have studied religion, the nature of life, death, and afterlife, what is your view of the undead we saw? What is their purpose for clinging to their life that was?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2005)

Midian was relieved beyond measure to discover Talbot free of his paralysis when he returned. His humanoid crewmen tended to, Midian turned his attentions to his animal companion, returning him to health using his own skills as the voyage continued.

At the question of Ashal, Midian could only roll his eyes and smile. The crewman had proved next to useless in the assault, but there Johan was, looking out for the weak again, even when they were also objects of his own special form of hunting. The intricacies of nature--human and otherwise--were clearly convoluted.

Once on a regular ship, Talbot, while still a bit uneasy with the rocking, seemed much less uneasy. Midian, his own guilt assuaged, spent time above decks, taking in the sea air, looking to the water for signs of exotic species.

He overhears Vhir's question on the undead, and moves a little closer but doesn't barge in on the conversation. He's interested to hear what the more traditional religious members of the party think, as he finds his own views might not be as undead-friendly as they once were.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2005)

Midian notices Whisper hovering within earshot as well. Her masked visage nods to him, confirming that she too is curious on the subject, and is listening unobtrusively in.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"I am well, should be running around in no time," says Johan, who seems determined not to let them bother him.  "Doesn't stop me from feeling useless though."

Johan listens to the story, and then relates his.  "It was a pair of zombies that came out of no where.  I think that perhaps the fog is haunted, or cursed.  I've heard legends of ghost pirate ships at sea, raiding for the sheer fun of it.  Perhaps that was some sort of ghost airship.  I did not see a master, for most undead of that kind have one, but perhaps the cause and the ship was their master, for they did take bodies and supplies with them."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2005)

"I saw their master," comes Whisper's quiet voice.

"As their ship bore down on us, there was a great figure standing on the bow, dressed in black. If he was living or dead, I could not tell...but he saw me seeing him, and smiled. He was no mindless shade."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 10, 2005)

Tel walks down into the room in time to hear the last bit of Johan's story.

"Mastuh?  I think I saw a mastuh.  Big scary jolly felluh, all in a big black coat and hat.  He wus all fer rammin' us outta th'sky before they vanished.  Def'nitly sum ghos' pirate we ran into.  I jus' wish I coulda' givn'm bettuh than I did. How bout y'all?  You give as good as ya' got?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2005)

*Midian*

"With Talbot's help, I managed to take down one, but I wasn't much help to Johan other than providing another target. Luckily, they disappeared as suddenly as they appeared."


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

"Nay Midian, you saved my life, tis nothing to be ashamed of,"  Johan says.  "So they had a master?  I wonder what his will was other than to wreak havok?  Those that tap into evil such as that rarely have simple motives."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 11, 2005)

"I heard tell they stole some of the cargo we were carrying, food no less. I thought the dead had no more need to eat, so why take it? Perhaps they are not mindless and rather are directed by some yet unseen force. Maybe they use servents like that ghost ship to collect resources for a larger, living force. An army perhaps?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2005)

*Midian*

Midian shrugs shyly at Johan's praise, then jumps in at the news of the goods. 

"An army of dead sent to feed the living. There's a thought to wrap your head around. Seems odd, though, that someone with so much invested in necromantic arts would value the living enough to feed them. I would think a being capable of maintaining a pirate ship full of undead would just dig up more bodies when he needed more servants. But then, I suppose I have a hard enough time wrapping my head around the kind of person who enjoys creating undead; I'm hardly qualified to assess their motivations."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2005)

"There are several possibilities," Whisper noted, ticking off gloved fingers.

"One, if their master is flesh, he may need the food for himself."

"Two, their master may himself be working for someone. The Karnathi, for example, are known for their mastery of undeath."

"And finally, they may be 'naturally occurring undead,' and be forever trapped in the activities they once carried out in life...no matter how senseless those activities are now."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 11, 2005)

"P'haps the mastuh jus' sells off da' cargo he steals.  He gets money, supports 'is lif'style, an' don't hafta pay no-one else nuthin' fer the trouble.  Sounds like a good deal to me anyway, if'n you can get it."


----------



## Primus (Oct 12, 2005)

Stormreach.  The 3rd of Vult, 999.

It started off a small outpost created by pirates targeting Riedran settlements in Xen'Drik.  But much time had passed since those humble beginnings.  First Morgrave had come, then the dragonmarked enclaves.  Then, quite quickly, citizens of every nation made there way to the small city, the only speck of "civilization" in the entire darkened continent of Xen'Drik.

Compared to the hustle and bustle of Fairhaven and Sharn, Stormreach was a ghost town.  It was already nearing sunset and the market stalls were all closing up for the night.  People (the loosest possible form of the word is being used here) wandered the streets but not with any kind of purpose.  The town was a town of rest and healing, a short respite from the horrors of the lost continent.

But it was also a frontier town, a few shifty looking men (once again, loosest possible form of the word, folks) walked the streets.  An ogre mage, with a chained goblin railing behind snorted rudely in the heroes' direction before turning down a side street.

The Professor turned and nodded her head.  "We're here!  Isn't this absolutely exciting?!" she said, clapping her hands.  The little halfling had come clad in her "adventuring ensemble".  She wore a tan canvas shirt and tan breeches and a black bandana bound back her silver hair.  "I have a stop to make in with the House Ghallanda enclave here," she said, "Family business and all that.  I may be indisposed for the next few hours, in the meanwhile, I need you all to make some arrangements."

"You can probably explore around for a bit, were in no hurry.  The last captain said a rain storm will be coming in tomorrow, thus we probably won't set out for a few days.  But you need to contact Barrok Geeli at the Cockatrice Nest tavern and give him this letter.  He will contact our guide."

"When you are done, find me at the Enclave, I will have accommodations worked out by then."  The elderly halfling made sure to answer any questions before departing and leaving her charges to their own devices.

[sblock]Honestly, I don't have a map of Stormreach if there is one.

Sites that you may be interested in checking out that I've just made up.

Shops of all varieties including -
The Shadowed Weaponsmith
Kli'Rakk - a Riedran Shop
Gol'Irin's Curios
Melinda's Hexology "The witch's shack"

Church of the Great Lights - a large wooden building that looks far better cared for than the other buildings about town, the Church of the Great Lights is a syncretic Church that has space for the worship of the Silver Flame and the Sovereign Host..

House Tharashk Enclave - Large
House Lyrander Enclave - Medium
House Medani Enclave - Small
House Deneith Enclave - Medium
House Sivis Enclave - Small
House Ghallanda Enclave - Medium
House Vadalis Enclave - Small

Relative Sizes:
Small - a dozen house employees
Medium - three dozen house employees
Large - a hundred house employees

A number of bars, catering to all sorts.  All can be considered... seedy.  Just make up a name of a bar and I'll roll a random bar temperament.

I'm not really sure what else there needs to be.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 12, 2005)

Vhir has never gotten used to these large cities. The gathering of so many people in one place is staggering to behold. At every turn there is someone new he has never seen before. Back home his tribe numbered less than 50 and he could identify any person there without ever seeing them just by the sound of their footsteps. To add to the confusion, there were a number of races he had never even seen outside of a textbook. Feeling a long way from home, he sets off to find a shop he heard mentioned before arriving. Melinda's Hexology, or "The witch's shack" as it is commonly called. Getting directions along the way from a passerby, and nearly getting lost at least twice, he finally arrives at his destination.  

Spells Prepared
[SBLOCK]
0/Level - 3/Day
Light
Cure Minor Wounds
Guidance
----------------
1/Level - 3/Day
Sandblast (CDiv)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2005)

Midian rests his hand on Talbot's shoulder, taking in the sights.

"Hey, Johan, they have an eclave for your house here, too!" he says, pointing. Then he smiles wryly. "Oh, the dilemmas: seduce the servants at your enclave with the benefit of you name, or take on the challenge in one of the taverns."

At Vhir's mention of the hex shop, Midian's ears perk up. 

"Given how we fared in our last encounter, it might do for us to see if we can't find some cheap healing draughts. Maybe a charm or two. Though I'm not exactly overflowing with funds here. Still, could be worth a look. Mind if Talbot and I join you, Vhir? I promise to leave him outside during the shopping.

"Should we meet back at the Cocatrice Nest at some pre-set time?" he asks the others. "An hour, say? Or do you think we have more time?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 12, 2005)

Vhir smiles and nods in response to Midian, glad to have the company in this strange new city. "I was thinking along the same lines. Even if our funds are low perhaps they will allow us to perform some service in exchange for a discount. I was thinking of checking to see what sort of healers operate in the city as well. Some of them might be able to point out a few useful plants for poultices and infusions as well as what to avoid."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2005)

Curious about the kind and caliber of magical supply in this strange city, Whisper falls in just behind her classmates without comment and follows them to the witch's store.


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Hey, Johan, they have an eclave for your house here, too!" he says, pointing. Then he smiles wryly. "Oh, the dilemmas: seduce the servants at your enclave with the benefit of you name, or take on the challenge in one of the taverns."



"Well, I have some business at my House Enclave, but I prefer to keep my pleasure seperate.  Otherwise, there could be some... awkward situations."

Johan heads to his Enclave to see what kind of strings he can pull to aquire a few healing potions (+1 Favor Check) before he meets back up with his companion's at the Nest.


----------



## Primus (Oct 12, 2005)

The House Deneith Enclave was a ramshackle building (as most of the buildings of Stormreach were).  Its side abutted a small apartment complex/barracks where, it seemed, the Defender's Guild kept its agents in Xen'Drik.

Upon entering, Johan found himself in a small chamber facing an aging man sitting behind a desk.  "Welcome to the Guild of Defenders, best bodyguards and protectors on the entire lost continent," the man said, somewhere between disinterested and neutral.  "My name is Llenis how may I help you?"

[sblock]You failed yer Favor check, sorry.  RP with this guy if you want to know anything.  You can also self-RP yer Favor check and its near success.[/sblock]

- - - - - - - 

Melinda's Hexology was a strange little shack near the outer wall of Stormreach.  It seemed to be more of a mound than a building, with a tall strange tree growing from the roof of the earthen dome.  Upon entering the shadowed shop, the group was assaulted by strange and pungent odors that caused them to wipe their eyes.  The shelves were covered with strange items, herbs, plants, animal organs.  The back of the shop seemed to contain a glass case, but in the darkness the heroes couldn't really see from the doorway.

Suddenly, a pile of old clothes near the back suddenly came to life, ancient eyes gleaming with cunning and intelligence.  The hag had skin the color of burnt parchment, and a mass of teeth so crooked that a Caanith orthodontist would have burst into tears upon seeing it.  "Hee, hee, hee, weeeeeelcome, weeelcome.  Weeelcome to Melinda's shop of curios and herbs.  Do you need a potion of some sort?  Dream tonic?  Heart's Love?  Your fortunes read?  Perhaps you'd like me to cast the bones... or would you like to see some of my "special" items, come from the darkened interior of Xen'Drik...."

[sblock]Spot Check, kiddies.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> Melinda's Hexology was a strange little shack near the outer wall of Stormreach.  It seemed to be more of a mound than a building, with a tall strange tree growing from the roof of the earthen dome.  Upon entering the shadowed shop, the group was assaulted by strange and pungent odors that caused them to wipe their eyes.  The shelves were covered with strange items, herbs, plants, animal organs.  The back of the shop seemed to contain a glass case, but in the darkness the heroes couldn't really see from the doorway.
> 
> Suddenly, a pile of old clothes near the back suddenly came to life, ancient eyes gleaming with cunning and intelligence.  The hag had skin the color of burnt parchment, and a mass of teeth so crooked that a Caanith orthodontist would have burst into tears upon seeing it.  "Hee, hee, hee, weeeeeelcome, weeelcome.  Weeelcome to Melinda's shop of curios and herbs.  Do you need a potion of some sort?  Dream tonic?  Heart's Love?  Your fortunes read?  Perhaps you'd like me to cast the bones... or would you like to see some of my "special" items, come from the darkened interior of Xen'Drik...."
> 
> [sblock]Spot Check, kiddies.[/sblock]




Midian looks around the room, taking in every bit of it he can. So many things the nature of which he doesn't even know. As the woman finishes her greeting, Midian's eyes light up.

"Special? What kind of special?"

OOC:[sblock]Spot check: 17+3=20[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 12, 2005)

Tel stands at the docks nearly overcome with excitement-here he was, Stormreach, on th everge of his very own Xen'drick adventure.  Tel waits around the docks for a little while, waiting until the first creature that he has only heard of in stories walks past.  When they do, whatever they happen to be, Tel walks up them, smiles and says,

"'Ello.  M'name's Tel.  Lemme take ya to yer fav'rit tavern and buy you a drink.  I jus' arrived and wanna hear all about this here continent from somm'um who knows.  You look 'bout like that person.  Where can I take ya an' what can I buy ya?"
[sblock]
OOC:  I don't want to approach anyone obviously having a bad day or particullarly ornery.  Use Sense Motive to figure out who if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2005)

Whisper takes in the sales spiel from the old woman, and is grateful when someone else asks about the special inventory and saving her the trouble. Her eyes gravitate back to the darkened glass case in the rear of the shop though, and while keeping an ear on the cackling proprietress, she makes her way towards the back of the store; towards that glass case to have a look.

Spot check
[sblock]Rolled 11+1=12. See: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=165075 [/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Oct 13, 2005)

"Mysterious items, brought back from the jungles of Xen'Drik, traded to me by adventurers in return for my gifts of divination!"  The hag said, her gnarled, clawed fingers twisting to motion towards a gleaming necklace that she drew out of her pocket.

"Behold, a lost artifact of the elves!  Discovered in the locked vaults of the ancient giant city Lum'Haruum, this jewelry is a unique artifact.  Who knows what magicks the giant artificers enscorcled into this gift for their slaves?"  The necklace gleamed in the hag's hand, reflecting the light in odd ways.

"I have many such treasures in my possession," the hag's eyes gleamed hungrily, as she held the necklace out for the heroes to examine, beckoning them to come closer and examine it.

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Oct 13, 2005)

Tel stood on the dock, watching passers by, trying to ascertain who would be an interesting drinking companion.  Passing up the pair of black-cloaked and hooded figures whose eyes gleamed with a soft indigo light, Tel spied the perfect example of a strange and exotic fauna to converse with.

A strange creature stepped around a corner, catching Tel's eye.  It was only as tall as a halfling or a gnome.  Its skin was a white, hard carapace and a pair of short antennae emerged from where a man's eyebrows would be.  It wore a set of leather armor and sturdy leather boots and carried a crystal rod in a sheath at its side.

[sblock]Any pertainable knowledge skills to figure out that this guy is a Dromite?






[/sblock]

The insectile person blinked in surprise at Tel's introduction.  "Errrr... yes, yes, that would be nice.  This one is Modrinn, nice to meet you."  The dromite led Tel to a nearby rather generic tavern and ordered a tall flagon of mead ("The only tavern in the whole continent where you can get it") before answering any of the man's questions.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 13, 2005)

Vhir breathes deep the myriad, earthy scents in this place. He is reminded of the same smell of the shamans hut back home where he learned of the spirits and the land. As if triggered by the memory, the ghostly form of a fox coalesces next to him. Kreelah follows him about the shop, pointing out things of interest. He studies the old woman's samples, smelling, sometimes touching the clumps of drying herbs to feel their texture and determine how skillfully they were preserved. Here and there he finds something he recognizes but the majority are a mystery. This pickled lump here, a heart maybe? And this, a spikey red and green leafed plant that smells of rotting meat. How extraordinary! 

When she speaks of special items he listens with only mild interest. The necklace was shiny, and the thought of lost treasure was compelling, but the real treasure for him lay in the new and unusual plants all around him. What sorts of experiments had she accomplished using these samples? New cures for filth fever? Anti-toxins for dangerous plants and reptiles?

Even with so many questions on his mind, he waits patiently for her to finish trying to sell her expensive looking necklace so that he can speak with her at length. 


ooc: Spot = 19


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2005)

OOC:[sblock]I'm assuming the image you linked is what a successful spot check reveals the woman to be? If not, I'll edit the post[/sblock]

The shifting light falls more directly on the woman, and Midian's eyes widen. He snags Whisper by the elbow before she wanders too far.

"Silly me," Midian says, a stupid smile splayed across his face. "Friends, we've _entirely_ forgotten we were supposed to grab Patruk before we came a calling to this shop."

Doing his best to guide the others in backing away toward the door, Midian adds, "Good lady, we'll just go fetch him and be right back. He'd be simply furious if he missed all the mysteries you have to offer."


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> The House Deneith Enclave was a ramshackle building (as most of the buildings of Stormreach were).  Its side abutted a small apartment complex/barracks where, it seemed, the Defender's Guild kept its agents in Xen'Drik.
> 
> Upon entering, Johan found himself in a small chamber facing an aging man sitting behind a desk.  "Welcome to the Guild of Defenders, best bodyguards and protectors on the entire lost continent," the man said, somewhere between disinterested and neutral.  "My name is Llenis how may I help you?"
> 
> [sblock]You failed yer Favor check, sorry.  RP with this guy if you want to know anything.  You can also self-RP yer Favor check and its near success.[/sblock]



"Greetings.  I am Johan d'Deneith, and I am here in an assignment to protect Professor d’Ghallanda from Wynarn University.  I was ho..." Johan says before being interupted.

"Wait, you're Johan, as in son of Borris and Sandra?  The famed d'Deneith couple who recovered and then destroyed Khyber's Hammer on these very shores?"  Llenis asks, excitedly.

"Well, yes I..." Johan tries to continue.

"I used to spar with your father.  Never could beat him, the old chap.  He had a few good moves."

"I'm well awa..." Johan tries again

"Did you know your mother was the most requested member for a political mariage when she was younger?  Man, she was a looker.  If I'd gotten her alone I'd 'v.."

"Enough!" Johan interjects, somewhat frustrated.  He continues in a slightly elivated voice,  "I simply was hoping that the enclave could spare some healing potions for my journey.  Do you think you could check if it wouldn't be too much trouble?"

Shocked, Llenis says "Well, if you're going to be that way about it, we have a few extras stored away for high priority missions, but yours most certaintly is not one.  So, run along on your little class trip."

Irritated, and feeling strangely dirty, Johan walks away, shaking his head.


----------



## Primus (Oct 13, 2005)

[sblock]Actually, the woman looks very much like the Night Hag image I linked to even without the Spot Check.  The differences however is that she is quite shorter than a Night Hag usually is and is bundled in much clothing.  If she has horns you can't see them passed her elaborate headwraps.  However, her sharp claws are easily visible for all to see.

When I said old hag, I meant old HAG.  

For the record, so far, noone has passed the particular spot check I asked for.

A Know (arcana/religion) check will tell you more about the Night Hags of Eberron.[/sblock]

The woman chuckles at Midian, "Now, now, young sir.  Let us not be hasty!  I have more to show you!  Have you ever seen the still beating crystal heart of an ancient Xen'Drikan golem?  What about a drow totem doll?"  The old hag cast a strange eye on Vhir and smiled.

"You.  You have the spirit sight, do you not?  Yes, yes, it is not these foul trinkets of long-dead civilizations you seek, but the bounties of nature."  The hag extended an almost impossibly long arm and plucked a jar off a nearby shelf with her crimson talons.  "Do you know what this is, young seer?  This is the root of the kl'alal plant, a rare vine that growns only in the canopy of majestic klevu trees.  When burned, its fumes are noxious to insects protecting you not only from the disease carrying bloodflies of the jungles or the biting surgeon ants of the forest floor but also from the massive terrifying thousand-leg stalkers and deathbed spiders that lurk in the dark interior."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 13, 2005)

[sblock]Knowledge (Nature) techically would nab me monstrous humanoids...unless you would put dromites strictly in psionics.  But with this kind of roll, either way, Tel is ignorant.[/sblock]

"It sure is nice for you to have this sitdown with me an talk like this Modrinn.  I sure am thankful.  Now, tell me where ya' come from, and what brought you here to Xen'drick.  You can skip any borin' parts an' get right to the excitin' stuff."  Tel smiles at his new friend, and takes a swig of his own ale.


----------



## Primus (Oct 13, 2005)

Modrinn took a swig of the mead and smiled a weird bug-man smile.  "I am from the Glk'Tkkkk'Kt, though you will not know where that is.  My homeland is very well hidden."

Any further inquiry was cut off by the dromite's continued conversing.  "I am here for "adventure", friend Tel.  I was... sent here to explore the continent.  This is my third trip.  

On my first, I found nothing but death... but on my second excursion, I found something wondrous!  An unbelievably ancient ruin of my people!  But I had no time to explore, my expedition was attacked by a drow raiding party...  now, I have returned, seeking a new band of explorer's to venture into the lost hive-city of my people."

Modrinn turned and looked at Tel with a determined stare.  "Do _you_ know of anyone who could be persuaded to come with me?  I know the way!"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 13, 2005)

Tel's eyes lighten up.

"Wow...ancient ruins?  That sounds a mite bit exciting.  I'm here with some others from the University, and we are going out with a professor t'find n' research some dragon shards or some-such.  Tell ya' the truth, I helped pick this expedition, but all I saw was "head to Xen'drick" an' I was sold for the commin'.  I do think I could likely persuade th'others...or some of them anyway, t'come with ya when we're done with our lil' trip.  If'n you still need some able bodies.  So, tell me about these drows that drove you off?  Did they eat their dead and use poisoned whips?  That's what I heard in some of the stories."


----------



## Primus (Oct 14, 2005)

Modrinn shook his head.  "I did not see them eating their dead, though they did have whips.  I never saw them use them, though."

"We were at the mouth of the cave leading down into the ruin when suddenly I heard a weird rustling noise."  Modrinn took the universal tone of a storyteller, attracting the attention of a few individuals nearby.  "I turned and THWCK!  Irit our guide fell back, a drow boomerang protruding from his chest.  We turned to run, firing retaliation, but they came from all around us."

"They burst forth from the bushes astride great scorpions.  A flurry of arrows and boomerangs fell around us, one bolt caught me in the shoulder but didn't break my armor."  The dromite touched his shoulder, presumably where the arrow had hit.  "I couldn't understand what they were yelling in their barbaric language but I figured it wasn't anything that boded well for myself or my teammates."

"I managed to fell one with a psychokinetic blast," the dromite said, motioning dramatically, power crackling down its arms and to its fingers, "But its mount continued the assault without its guide, its poisonous tail catching me a sharp blow."

"I felt the venom in my veins and then the world darkened."

"When I awoke I was at the Jorasco enclave, a wizard in the group having scared off the drow with an illusory dragon and carried me to safety."  The dromite nodded annoyedly, clenching his fist.  "I was so close," the dromite said angirly.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 14, 2005)

"That certainly IS a good story.  Scorpion riders complete with the poison?  If that don't beat all!  An' you!  I wouldn't wanna run down yer...what's you call it?  Psychokitetik blaster?  Tha's jus' bad business looks like.  Not to try an' horn in on yer claim er nuthin', but what direction, gen'rlly, is this ancient ruin?  I betcha' if it's on the way to wherever we's going, we might jus' take ya' along.  We could be scratchin' each other's backs an' both profitin' by it."

Tel takes another swig of ale.

"Got any other stories?  You here for adventurin', an' I'm here in this tavern to hear about some."


----------



## Primus (Oct 14, 2005)

Modrinn smiled.  "Yes, that would be good!  If we can travel the same way, I will gladly help with your own expeditions."

Modrinn tapped his jaw considering another story.  "Alright.  So, the first... GAH!" The dromite seyes went dark.  "Trapped!  TRAPPED!  Crushing!  TRAPPED!" the insect-man said, curling into a ball.  And then as suddenly as it came on, the mania stopped.  Modrinn's eyes were wide with fear.

"S-s-someone... is trapped.  Somewhere...  I, I, I, don't know...."  Modrinn began to breathe hard, struggling to control his shaking limbs.


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2005)

*Midian*

OOC:[sblock]Midian's got neither of the appropriate Knowledge skills, so I guess he's staying in the dark. He does have Know (Nature), though, so he may or may not recognize some of the plants the hag's hawking: roll 19[/sblock]

Still not quite sure how he feels about those claws, Midian can't help but be intrigued by the plant life the woman's showing off to Vhir. He keeps near the door, but doesn't leave, and lets himself take a look at the more interesting specimens in view.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2005)

Whisper pauses when her robe is caught, and peers at the hag more intently through the slits of her mask.

[sblock]Knowledge: Arcana check 9, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=166305[/sblock]

She doesn't seem particularly put off by the oddness of the shop witch, though if that's through ignorance or knowledge is difficult to tell. When the witch shifts tactics and starts showing plants, Whisper shrugs and gently pulls free so she can continue her voyage to the shadowy back of the store and get a better look at what waits there.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 14, 2005)

Tel stands up and goes to Modrinn, then adresses the crowd.

"Wh...what's goin' on here?  Does anyone know Modrinn?  Modrinn, was' wrong?  Can someone help?  Should I go get help?  Who's traped?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 14, 2005)

"Fascinating! The plant must have some sort of chemical as a defense against insects that might feed off it. The elder used to make draughts to serve a similar purpose. A day or so after ingesting it you would sweat the essence of the plant and it would drive off small biting insects for a time." Vhir closely examines the plant, commiting its shape and smell to memory in case he sees it again.
"My friends and I are about to leave on an expedition into the interior. The professor is doing research on curative medicines so we'll be collecting lots of samples there I imagine. A thought just occured to me, would you be interested in an exchange? You must be familiar with many helpful types of plants, but there are always new discoveries to be made. In exchange for teaching me to identify the local plants and what helpful uses they have, I will try to bring back any plants that are uncommon or unusual. Though I am under obligation to give the professor anything one-of-a-kind, there will be many samples of which she has no use. "


----------



## Primus (Oct 14, 2005)

A couple of men cast worried glances at the dromite, before returning to their drinks.  In Stormreach it didn't pay to inquire after the problems of others.

The dromite shook his head.  "I, I, do not know," he said, his wide shock-filled eyes staring up at Tel in confusion.  "I, I suddenly got a flash of sensation, a flash of thought.  There's someone... someone nearby," he stammered, looking around suddenly, "They're trapped.  Unable to move.  In darkness....  Crushing weight...."

Modrinn stood to his booted feet, "We have to do something, we have to help them!"

- - - - - - - -

The old hag grinned a wide toothy horrible grin and nodded her head.  "That sounds like an amenable and possibly profitable trade, young one!"  The woman looked around the shop for a moment.  "If you come here tonight, at midnight when Zarantyr just begins to rise, I will show you my own private specimens and teach you some of my herb lore."

Suddenly, the hag caught sight of Whisper moving to the back of the room.  She was as quick as a shadow, sliding passed shelves and standing besides the glass case, motioning to it grandiosely.  "Ah, I see you are interested in some of my more exotic items."

The hag openned the case and pulled out a small box, just big enough to fit in the palm of a mortal hand.  "This may catch your interest, then, lady of masks and cloaks."

"An ancient puzzle box of unknown origin.  No magicks at my disposal can parse its purpose, nor the method to open it.  Perhaps _you_ can discover its hidden secrets."


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2005)

*Midian*



			
				Primus said:
			
		

> The old hag grinned a wide toothy horrible grin and nodded her head.  "That sounds like an amenable and possibly profitable trade, young one!"  The woman looked around the shop for a moment.  "If you come here tonight, at midnight when Zarantyr just begins to rise, I will show you my own private specimens and teach you some of my herb lore."




"Are there a lot of night blooming herbs in the area, then?" Midian asks, curious despite his distrust. Plants, after all, are supposed to be something he knows about. He wonders how many new species he might encounter on this trip, and wonders too if it might not be a good idea to get an idea of some more of them before heading out.


----------



## Primus (Oct 14, 2005)

The hag grinned at Vhir, even as one eye remained trained on Whisper, watching her calculatingly.  "Yes, master seer.  Many of the most potent plants bloom only when the Healing Moon is in high ascension.  But tonight, with Zarantyr, bright Zarantyr, illuminating our work, I shall teach you the herb lore I have gleaned from this strange land."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2005)

Whisper hesitates, intrigued in spite of herself by the odd little box. A fool's purchase, no doubt. And yet, even if empty, the box itself might prove entertaining. Or dangerous. Or worthless.

"You've offered us a great deal," the sorceress intones, not quite touching the puzzle box before drawing her hand back. "But there's been no talk of price. What would you want in exchange for these lessons and puzzles?"


----------



## Primus (Oct 14, 2005)

The hag shrugged her mighty shoulders as if she had not even considered it, but the calculating gleam in her eyes, indicated that, of course, she had.  "The herb lore I will be glad to teach for 20 gold crowns.  Upon returning here with any sorts of new specimens, I will repay you this small fee.  We'll call it a "deposit" to make sure that our agreement is honored."

Without raising her head the hag called out, her voice targetting Midian in particular.  "I would not touch that, good sir.  The jnana extract in that phial causes extreme hallucinations, fever, and coma."  The hag's eyes sparkled, "And THAT is if you are lucky."

As for this, she motioned to the box in her hand.  "It is a rare and wonderful item.  I could not possibly part with it for less than 80 gold," the hag said solemnly, the universal signal to begin haggling.

[sblock]Opposing Diplomacy checks to Haggle.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2005)

*Midian*



			
				Primus said:
			
		

> Without raising her head the hag called out, her voice targetting Midian in particular.  "I would not touch that, good sir.  The jnana extract in that phial causes extreme hallucinations, fever, and coma."  The hag's eyes sparkled, "And THAT is if you are lucky."




"I knew that," Midian says, though his hand quickly darts away from the extract. "Seems odd you'd keep something so dangerous hanging about in the common area, though, doesn't it? Shouldn't it be on a higher shelf or something?"

OOC:[sblock]By the by, did Midian notice anything useful in the herb / plant collections with that Know Nature check, or was this your way of telling me he failed it miserably?  [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2005)

Whisper smiles ruefully under the smooth porcelain of her mask and sighs.

"My apologies for now. If that is the starting price, it is beyond my present means...but if you should still have it when we return, with fortune, my means will have increased." She inclines her head in a brief bowing gesture. "Until then, I shall not take up more of your time."

She steps back to let the others in closer, and to see if they take the hag up on her offers.

[sblock]I only have 2 gp...something tells me Diplomacy ain't gonna bring 80 down that far.  [/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Oct 14, 2005)

The hag chuckled and withdrew the hand holding the puzzle box.  "That is a shame, lass.  A shame indeed.  But I foresee your return, and look forward to it."


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2005)

*Midian*

As Whisper and the hag talk, Midian moves to Vhir, whispering, "I definitely think it a bad idea to go meeting strangers at midnight in an unknown city. If you're taking this woman up on her offer, I'm coming with you. Maybe we can even convince Johan to come; he's supposed to be learning to be a healer as a paladin."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Johan, after making a point of escorting several beautiful women in front of the d'Deneith at the same time, and giving a quick wink to Llenis as he strode by, he drops them off at the Church of the Great Lights.  "I thank you ladies for allowing the quick detour, and here you are, safe and sound.  'Twas my pleasure to escort you."

Then, he heads out to seek is friends, and will end up at the Nest if he does not encounter any of the earlier.

OOC: Let me know if I stumble on any of them.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 15, 2005)

> "If you come here tonight, at midnight when Zarantyr just begins to rise, I will show you my own private specimens and teach you some of my herb lore."




"That sounds just fine. I'll be back tonight."




> As Whisper and the hag talk, Midian moves to Vhir, whispering, "I definitely think it a bad idea to go meeting strangers at midnight in an unknown city. If you're taking this woman up on her offer, I'm coming with you. Maybe we can even convince Johan to come; he's supposed to be learning to be a healer as a paladin."




Vhir nods and whispers back, "That seems prudent, though I think we can trust her."

OOC: Rolled a sense motive of 3, she certainly seems a trustworthy sort!


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2005)

*Midian*

Negotiations seeming over, Midian jabs a thumb toward the entrance.

"I'll be outside with Talbot when you two are ready. We should probably be heading to our meeting soon." With that, he goes to check on his companion waiting outside.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2005)

Whisper nods and glides to join Midian at the door. She exits just behind him.


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Johan spots Midian and Whisper.  "Greatings Midian, Lady Whisper," he calls out as he aproaches.  "I hope your forays have been more successful than mine."  Johan thinks about it again and shudders slightly.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 17, 2005)

Vhir takes one last look around before following his friends outside.


----------



## Primus (Oct 17, 2005)

As the heroes make their way back to the core of the city a commotion catches their eye.  Well, it catches the eyes of most of them, the commotion, in fact, runs directly into Whisper as they move passed the entrance of a rather seedy looking tavern.

The tiny bug-man stepped back and looked up at the masked woman, uttering an apology, his eyes wide, his movements jerky and somewhat erratic (though you cannot tell if that is due to being a bug-man or if this is some sort of extra insectile perturbation).

[sblock]Know (Nature) to learn about the dromite![/sblock]

"Tel!" the dromite shouted, charging down an alleyway next to the tavern, "Follow me, I think I know where they are!  We need to move quickly!"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 17, 2005)

Tel bolts out of the tavern, following the dromite.  When he sees his companions he stops them and says

"C'mon y'all, this'n is Modrinn.  He has some visions or some-such.  He knows where there is some people in trouble right now, an' some ancient ruins fer later.  He's tellin' me all about his las' two trips here.  Should we go with'm?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2005)

*Midian*

Midian jumps back a bit at the odd creature. Did it seem familiar somehow?

_OOC: Knowledge (Nature) = 11+7=18. That get me anything?_

"People trapped? Are they close by?"


----------



## Primus (Oct 17, 2005)

[sblock]They say that a race of mysterious island dwelling insect-men live somewhere  in the Thunder Sea, but no outsiders have ever found their hidden enclaves.[/sblock]

Moddrin stopped and turned back to Midian, motioning for the others to follow him as he continued moving down the alley.  "I was in the bar and recieved a _Sense Link_ impression.  It can't have originated from more than a couple hundred feet away.  Someone is trapped and, I think I know where...," Modrinn and the others came to the end of the alleyway, and face to face with a large wall of giantish construction.

"Its the old giant cemetary," Modrinn said, pushing the rather modern man-sized metal gate aside.  The cemetary was quite large, its farthest most point abutting the outer wall of Stormreach.  Large towering cairns inscribed with weathered giantish runes dotted the field.  Most were tumbled or broken, all were composed of rocks the size of men.  Interspersed amongst these ancient gravmarkers were more modern markers.

"In there, it has to be, in there."


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2005)

*Midian*

Midian has a sudden flashback to the encounter with the sky pirates. Then he has the more disturbing image of that same encounter had the undead been giants. Midian gulps, though he keeps up with the others as they proceed.

"Um, Moddrin, are you sure the sending you received was from someone alive? I'd hate to go untrapping, well, something that's _supposed_ to be buried, you know?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 17, 2005)

"We should spread out and look for signs of disturbed earth and stone. If someone is trapped, it could have been due to a collapse. Let us hope it is not as Midian said. I do not relish the thought of fighting a giant sized skeletal wolf." Clutching his longspear in one hand, Vhir begins moving at an angle across the field. 

OOC: Not sure if the dromite was indicating one cairn in particular. If he was directing us towards one specifically I'll head there. Spot of 8 and Search 5. Yes, I definately see my own feet and using both hands and a map I found my own rear.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 17, 2005)

"Now, step light...if thers's anything here fer' me to find, I don' want y'all covrin' it up."

Tel starts moving away from the others, looking at the ground for footprints, signs of stuggle, anything else he can get.

"Modrinn, you have an idea which direction t'go?"


----------



## Primus (Oct 17, 2005)

Modrinn blinked and shook his head, his antennae wiggling.  "No.  All I know is that its near, it has to be."

"I don't even think there are any giants left here.  They were probably all ransacked decades ago," he said, unconvinced, the thought of undead having not even crossed his mind up until this point.

Those who stepped into the cemetary got a better view of the newer smaller headstones.  Words written in common marked most of them, the people of Stormreach must have started using the giantish cemetary as a place to bury their own dead quite some time ago.

[sblock]Spot and Search checks for everyone looking.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2005)

Whisper looks around, and speaks words that carry clearly through the still air of the cemetary, despite their quietness. Her eyes light up and burn with azure flame as she moves about, watching for auras to show themselves.

(Detect Magic, to look for residual auras from earth moving spells perhaps...)


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2005)

*Midian*

Midian, his own shortspear drawn, spreads out with the others, Talbot in tow.

Rolls:[sblock]Midian's not so good at the noticing things:

Spot: 1+3=4
Search: 12+1=13

But his horse sure is quick on the uptake:

Spot: 20+4=24[/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Oct 17, 2005)

Shayuri, her mystical vision activated, noticed a number of magical auras in the area.  One emanated from a stylized everbright lantern, gleaming atop a headstone marked "Father Cirin Waynson, Favored of the Flame".

When she focused her vision on the giant cairns, a slight glimmer of ancient abjuration magic danced at the corners of her eyes; ancient spells of protection that had worn thin over the ages.

Midian, on the other hand, found no markings that would indicate fresh earth.  His horse merely neighed and ate some grass... it being a horse and all.

[sblock]Note:  In the end, Talbot is just a horse and is always going to be just a horse.  He'll be stronger, fast, and etc than a regular horse, but he's never going to be any smarter.  This falls under one of those things that the horse just can't understad, despite his great roll.

[sblock]Cairns:














[/sblock]
Sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2005)

*Whisper* (as distinct from her player, Shayuri ), 'hmphed' quietly.

"Some of these giant graves may be undisturbed...their protections are still intact, even now." She shakes her hooded head then.

"But I don't see any magic residue on the soil."

Even so, she does not dismiss the spell as she continues to explore the cemetary.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 18, 2005)

Tel looks for recent tracks not left by his companions, trying to find anyone who came into the graveyard recently.

[sblock]Search 19, Spot 22, Survival 12/Track[/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Oct 18, 2005)

Tel's search, while thorough, could not differentiate any of the graves from each other.  Wherever the trapped person was.  Modrinn, crouching to allow his antennae to touch the ground shook his head.  The surprise of the forced sense link had worn off and the dromite was once more calm and collected, though worry gnawed at him.  It looked like they would need to figure out some other way to locate them

Or begin digging as fast as possible.


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2005)

*Midian*



			
				Primus said:
			
		

> Tel's search, while thorough, could not differentiate any of the graves from each other.  Wherever the trapped person was.  Modrinn, crouching to allow his antennae to touch the ground shook his head.  The surprise of the forced sense link had worn off and the dromite was once more calm and collected, though worry gnawed at him.  It looked like they would need to figure out some other way to locate them
> 
> Or begin digging as fast as possible.




Out of ideas, Midian falls back on desperation and randomness. 

"Whoever you are, we haven't the skill to find you!" he yells at the top of his lungs. "Our friend felt your mind, but we've lost it. If we're going to help you, you have to help us! Make noise, move something, or re-establish the link if you can!"

Then he falls silent, eyes flitting about, ears ringing in the echoes left as he hopes for some kind of sign from who or whatever it is they're meant to be saving.

Rolls:[sblock]Not sure if they apply, but just in case, observation rolls now that he's looking for something more active than disturbed earth. Also, I swear I'm getting Midian eyeglasses;  possibly also a hearing aid:

Spot: 6 
Listen: 8[/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Oct 18, 2005)

There was a long pause after Midian's shout.

"What in Boldrei's Teeth are you blathering about?" a seemingly annoyed voice asked from the gateway to the cemetary.

The heroes all turned around and stared at the owner of the voice.  A half-orc wearing dirt-stained clothing and thick leather gloves stood, leaning on a shovel in the gateway.  The half-orc fixed an eye on the strange bug-man who was busy rubbing his eyebrows against the earth and shook his head.  "Now, I'll give you one chance to explain yerselves or get out."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 18, 2005)

Vhir speaks to his spirit guide as he walks among the weathered stones. "Kreelah, what do you think? If someone were trapped in this ancient graveyard, where would they be?" The ghostly form of the fox spirit steps from behind a gravestone. "The children of the Ru'louh Tribe once told a story about a young warrior who fell ill from an enemy's poison. Thinking him dead, his tribe buried the body. Whilst interred in the ground, the young warrior awoke and dug his way to the surface. He stumbled back to his tribe who promptly killed the poor warrior thinking he was an undead monster having just clawed his way out of the grave. Take a lesson from the tale and be sure of what you bury." With that, the fox spirit leaps over a tombstone and disappears. Vhir shudders a bit at the terrible thought of being buried alive. "Well I'm not going to dig up every grave to see who is resting and who isn't, but it won't hurt to look for something recent." With that he continues to circle the field in hope of finding some clue.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> There was a long pause after Midian's shout.
> 
> "What in Boldrei's Teeth are you blathering about?" a seemingly annoyed voice asked from the gateway to the cemetary.
> 
> The heroes all turned around and stared at the owner of the voice.  A half-orc wearing dirt-stained clothing and thick leather gloves stood, leaning on a shovel in the gateway.  The half-orc fixed an eye on the strange bug-man who was busy rubbing his eyebrows against the earth and shook his head.  "Now, I'll give you one chance to explain yerselves or get out."




Whisper paused, then removed her mask...revealing the cultured features of a beautiful human woman. The mask vanished into her robes as she whisked forward quickly to address the half-orc. 

"Thank the Dragons you've come," she said. "This could be a life or death situation. This...individual," she indicates the Dromite with a sweep of her arm, "Has had a mystical vision of great woe coming from this cemetary. Have you seen any before us today? Perhaps not more than minutes ago."

(disguising self as human woman, and use Diplomacy at +5 to try to adjust the half orc's attitude)


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Johan enters the cemetary cautiously and looks around for anything out of place (Johan Spot Check and Search Check (1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=10)).  He is caught off guard by the appearance of the half-orc.

"The lady here is quite concerned you see, and insisted we come as quickly as we could.  Please good sir, your help would be greatly appreciated, and we will leave as soon as we can, and disturb as little as possable."  Johan says.

OOC: Diplomacy +4, so a +2 to assist Whisper.


----------



## Primus (Oct 19, 2005)

The half-orc blinked and scratched his chin, thinking hard to assist.  "We don't get too many visitors to the cemetary, not too many people actually die "in" the town, afterall, and those that the jungle takes aren't usually buried.  Plus there's some kind of superstitious nonsense about 'wrathful giant spirits'," the half-orc spit decisively, "I've been caretaker for some 15 years and I haven't seen hide nor hair of any giants."

The half-orc leaned on his shovel, thinking back, "Last time I saw anyone here was about two weeks ago.  They was burying some warforged fella, ain't that the weirdest thing?  Burying one of them...," the old half-orc shrugged and jerked his head over to a shaded corner near the inner wall of the cemetary.  A simple headstone marked "RIP" sat there.

[sblock]Believe it or not Whisper actually rolled a 20 on her Diplomacy check.  And then Johan passed his.  Hehe.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

"Don't Warforged stay alive after being burried unless they're truely dead?  Is it possable that the 'forged is still alive?"

Johan examines the ground near the marker, hoping to feel or hear for any sign a possably burried alive warforged.

OOC: Johan's Search Check and Listen Check (1d20+2=17, 1d20+2=19)


----------



## Primus (Oct 19, 2005)

The old half-orc blinked, "Er... I don't know anything about that.  I just puts 'em in the ground when they tell me to.  This fella', he didn't have many friends.  It was the innkeep where he was found what brought him in.  No coffin, said a 'forged didn't need one."

Boromar (POSSESSED BY THE SPIRIT OF THE DM!) moved over next to Johan.  "When extremely damaged, my kind enters an inert state in which we can remain indefinitely.  It is possible that this warforged was buried in error and remains inert if technically alive beneath this soil.  However, warforged have no method of self-repair as humans do.  If they _are_ alive, then they should have remained dormant until such time as they were rescued.  We cannot take chances, however."

"We must exhume the body," the warforged said.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

"Good sir, might we exhume the body?  It is quite possable this is the mental voice crying out that our friend over there heard.  I can assure you that any reparations will be made if the 'forged is not alive, so says Johan d'Deneith."


----------



## Primus (Oct 19, 2005)

The caretaker was quite taken aback by all of this.  He cast a glance at the humanified Whisper and nodded his consent.  "Alright, alright, here take this shovel I'll run back to the shed and grab some more!"  With that the caretaker was off.

Johan began digging and by the time his muscles were sore from exhaustion, the half-orc had returned with shovels for Boromar and Midian as well.  Time whittled away.  Because of the stormy nature of the region, bodies had to be buried quite deeply to avoid their returning to the surface during a particularly heavy rain.  Finally, as Midian cleared away another shovelful of earth as the others watched (the hole having become too deep to dig in any way other than individually), there was a shifting of earth as a metal hand broke the surface.  The druid took the extended hand and pulled, revealing the battered, dirt-smeared countenace of a warforged.

"Th-th-th-thank you...," the warforged said, haltingly, as if its voice hadn't been used in eons.  "Thank you so much!"  Midian got the strangest feeling that the warforged was on the verge of tears, despite the lack of requisite glands and organs necessary for such an act.

Midian helped the others lift the warforged out of the six foot pit and then began to move to get himself out when something by his feet caught his eyes.  Or no, maybe it wasn't something that caught his eye.  Maybe it was a sound, or a taste.  In any case, there was something there, just below the surface of the dirt, just below where the warforged had lain.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2005)

Watching from the stable ground near the edge of the hole, even Whisper's borrowed human face twists with sympathy and a flicker of anger. As the warforged is pulled free, she crouches down a bit and asks, "Who did this to you?"


----------



## Primus (Oct 19, 2005)

The warforged shook its head as it sat on the ground by the hole, trembling slightly. "All I remember is the pain.  Tearing, ripping, breaking...," the warforged runs his hand along his chest plate, a large jagged wound clearly visible, "Then...  the darkness, the weight, the suffocating.  I was don there for days... forever...  couldn't move.  Out."


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> "Th-th-th-thank you...," the warforged said, haltingly, as if its voice hadn't been used in eons.  "Thank you so much!"  Midian got the strangest feeling that the warforged was on the verge of tears, despite the lack of requisite glands and organs necessary for such an act.
> 
> Midian helped the others lift the warforged out of the six foot pit and then began to move to get himself out when something by his feet caught his eyes.  Or no, maybe it wasn't something that caught his eye.  Maybe it was a sound, or a taste.  In any case, there was something there, just below the surface of the dirt, just below where the warforged had lain.




Midian paused a moment, studying the ground, flashing on the memory of the hideous paralysis Talbot had suffered. Midian hefted himself out quickly. Keeping his eyes on the maybe-not-empty grave, he asked, "Uh, Mr. Warforged, was there something else down there with you?"


----------



## Primus (Oct 19, 2005)

The warforged looked over at Midian, its red eyes blinking like two lanterns flashing on and off in the darkness.  "I... I don't know.  I couldn't move, there was darkness and then, ther ewas...," its eyes fell on Modrinn.  "Yes!  It was there!  I called to it!  There was...  the warmth and then I saw it and... now it came...."


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> The warforged looked over at Midian, its red eyes blinking like two lanterns flashing on and off in the darkness.  "I... I don't know.  I couldn't move, there was darkness and then, ther ewas...," its eyes fell on Modrinn.  "Yes!  It was there!  I called to it!  There was...  the warmth and then I saw it and... now it came...."




Midian scratches his head, looking to their insectile friend. "That would be the link, I suppose, but guys, I swear I caught sight of ... something else down there. Modrinn, are your people tunnelers? Is it possible there's another one down there?"


----------



## Primus (Oct 19, 2005)

"My people have not lived on Xen'Drik for eons... I doubt that is what you saw."

[sblock]Spot checks[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2005)

*Midian & Talbot*



			
				Primus said:
			
		

> "My people have not lived on Xen'Drik for eons... I doubt that is what you saw."
> 
> [sblock]Spot checks[/sblock]




Spot Rolls:[sblock]Midian: 11+3=14

Not sure if it's something he'd respond to, but just in case, Talbot: 19+4=23

Midian's actually not so pathetic as normal, but d*mn, invisible castle loves that animal companion.  [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

"We were glad we could be here to rescue you then." Johan says.

OOC: Suffocating?  I thought Warforged didn't breath? 
Johan's spot check (1d20+2=6)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2005)

"Something else buried, you say..." Whisper muses softly.

She invokes her spell again, newly human eyes flashing cobalt as they scan the thin packed earth at the bottom of the excavated grave.

(Detect Magic again)

Spot: 6  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=170237


----------



## Primus (Oct 19, 2005)

[sblock]...

Yea, suffocating.  Like smothering.  All covering.



I've been good about remembering all of the vagueries of warforged anatomy up until now, cut me some slackage.[/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Oct 19, 2005)

Whisper's mystical sight revealed a slight aura of abjuration magic in the pit, an aura of abjuration that may have been coming from whatever gleaming object Midian could see barely buried in the grave earth.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2005)

"There is magic beneath the earth, underneath the spot he was buried," Whisper reports. "The aura is not strong...I do not think it can be much deeper."


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2005)

*Midian*



			
				Primus said:
			
		

> Whisper's mystical sight revealed a slight aura of abjuration magic in the pit, an aura of abjuration that may have been coming from whatever gleaming object Midian could see barely buried in the grave earth.




Midian catches the flash off of it again, and kneels down to point at it. 

"There. Not a creature, I guess, but some kind of object. Just let me..."

Caught up with curiosity and the moment of dicscovery, Midian hops back into the pit, stooping to brush the dirt off what he's noticed.


----------



## Primus (Oct 19, 2005)

Midian dug into the dirt, drawing out a fist-sized uncut gem of a night blue hue.  The khyber dragonshard gleamed in the sunlight.

Up above the half-orc whistled ot himself surprisedly.  "Well, darn, first time I ever buried somebody who walked away from it.  What'dja find in there?" he asked, Midian, "I need to fill this up before the storms come."  And, indeed, the half-orc was right.  The clouds overhead were beginning to swirl ominously and the rumbling of thunder could be heard in the distance.

Wind whipped the dirt around them.  It would not be long before the rain began to fall.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 19, 2005)

Vhir whistles softly at the sight of the gem. It was no doubt a valueable object. We will certainly have a story to tell the professor when we see her, he thinks to himself. He turns towards the warforged they unearthed. "What is your name friend, and what did you do before your... entombment?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2005)

*Midian Rightson*



			
				Primus said:
			
		

> Midian dug into the dirt, drawing out a fist-sized uncut gem of a night blue hue.  The khyber dragonshard gleamed in the sunlight.
> 
> Up above the half-orc whistled ot himself surprisedly.  "Well, darn, first time I ever buried somebody who walked away from it.  What'dja find in there?" he asked, Midian, "I need to fill this up before the storms come."  And, indeed, the half-orc was right.  The clouds overhead were beginning to swirl ominously and the rumbling of thunder could be heard in the distance.
> 
> Wind whipped the dirt around them.  It would not be long before the rain began to fall.




A dragonshard. Midian's eyes drank in the sight of it. Then the half-orc's words broke him from his reverie. He places the shard in his backpack and hoists himself out again. As he's brushing himself off, he looks up to the sky.

"Can you move, Mr. Warforged? If so, we can perhaps sort out your past along the way. Even if there weren't a storm coming, we have an appointment ourselves to keep, and hopefully we can get our professor's house to provide you some level of repair." He smiles at the thought of the dragonshard in his bag, adding "Surely our new, shiny find ought to put her in a good mood."


----------



## Primus (Oct 19, 2005)

"I... I am Cog of House Deneith, member of the Defenders Guild," the warforged said.  "I arrived here a week earlier than my expected arrival date and was planning to investigate the city.  I had just gotten settled in when...."  The warforged's eyes blinked on and off again.  "How long have I been down there?  I have probably been reported AWOL.  Unfortuneate...."


----------



## Primus (Oct 19, 2005)

The Cockatrice Nest tavern was an unexpectedly spacious establishment.  Built within a renovated and converted giant ruin, the walls and doorways of the "Nest" were built on a scale for beings much larger than its current cliental.  Hanging from the high ceiling was a large wooden chandelier carved to resemble a stylized cockatrice.

The bar, tables, and chairs were all built for people of the Medium size category though, and it was to one of the tables that the heroes, plus Modrinn and Cog were led to a table.  The waitress came around and dropped off a number of warm mugs of a fruity warm cider-like punch.

Whoever asks after Barrok Geeli is pointed to the bartender who takes the letter without a word, understanding its importance.

The tavern was a place of rest and relaxation after a long trip and a trying ordeal.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 19, 2005)

Tel grins and walks over to Johan, putting an arm around him and moving him toward Cog.

"Well Cog, don't that jus' beat all.  Johan here is some golden boy of that very house.  I'm sure he'll explain what happened and why you wasn't really awol.  You ain't gonna be in trouble, is he Johan?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2005)

"An interesting coincidence," murmurs Whisper...her mask having been replaced. "Just as an influential scion of Deneith is to arrive, a lowly warforged employee of that very House is disposed of -without- killing it."

She turns her masked gaze onto the warforged in question. "One might conjecture someone didn't want them to meet."


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

"Cog, I'll see if I can pull some strings.  You shouldn't be in any trouble, though I'd like to find out exactly why you were burried down there."

Johan extends a hand to the warforged "Johan d'Deneith, pleasure to meet you.  You wouldn't happen to know a man named Llenis did you?  Kind of short, no tact..."


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2005)

*Midian Rightson*

Midian makes his way back from the bar to where his companions are discussing Cog's disposition.

"Letter delivered. Hope you all don't mind, but I ordered a round of drinks while I was up there. Should be here in a minute. I figure we've had ourselves an eventful time already, and the expedition hasn't even set out into the jungle yet. Time for a little indulgence."

As he sits, he leans in to avoid eavesdroppers. "So, what do you guys know about dragonshards, anyway?"

OOC:[sblock]Not sure which knowledge skill might be applicable to dragonshards. I don't figure Nobility and Royalty apply, so I'll try Nature. If it's the wrong area, just disregard:
Know (nature): 12+7=19[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2005)

Whisper looks over at Midian, her interest piqued.

"Dragonshards...may I see it?"

[sblock]Knowledge: Arcana 7. Sigh.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=170604 [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

"Well, I know they're sought after, and have magical power, but that's about it."  Johan says.

OOC: Likely Knowledge Arcane.  Religion and Nobility aren't going to cut it.


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2005)

*Midian Rightson*

Midian glances about the oversized Tavern and bites his lip as he says to Whisper, "Maybe we should wait until we have some more privacy--and security--before we bring the shard out for examination?"


----------



## Primus (Oct 20, 2005)

: Primmy chuckles :

Cog nodded to Johan running his metal fingers over the large rend in his metallic carapace.  "Thank you but you have already done so much for me.  I already do not know how to repay you... or you," the warforged motioned to the dromite who nodded, downing a glass of wine with nearly preternatural swiftness.  "If you were to assist me in this...," the warforged shook his head.  "I would be forever in your debt."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2005)

Whisper nods. "As you wish, Midian."

She looks at Cog curiously and asks, "Do you know why you were attacked, Cog? Tell us what you remember of the days and moments beforehand, please. I would hate to leave, thinking the danger past, only to have you set upon again by the same unknown assailants."


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

"Bah, repayment is not needed.  I just hope we can sort out what happened to you, and perhaps prevent something similar from happening in the future."

Johan sighs "I'll admit I don't look forward to heading back into the Deneith enclave again.  The people out here are a bit... uncouth."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 23, 2005)

Vhir joins his comrades for a short time in the bar before stepping outside. He moves off to one side of the street so he will not be in anyones way and looks up towards the sky, awaiting the start of the rain. It is not an unusual sight for those that know him, for he would always go outside to welcome the rain. "It is important to thank the spirits for the rain", he once explained, "for if we are not appreciative of the gift the spirits will take their rain to other tribes who will be humble and thankful." So everytime it rains Vhir stands under the beginning storm to greet the first drops.


----------



## Primus (Oct 25, 2005)

"I... I don't know," the warforged said, its eyes dimming as if it were looking internally, searching through its mind to try and find some clue as to what had occurred.

"I arrived at nearly 4pm aboard the skiff 'Dragon Lancer'.  Instead of reporting immediately to the enclave, I went to a tavern and asked around to learn more about the city and its inhabitants.  I was speaking to... I was speaking to...  I cannot remember.  But I followed them to their room... I... I don't remember why...  and then, the sharp rending pain and then the dirt...."

The warforged suddenly looked quite concerned.  "I... I do not understand these gaps in my memory.  Perhaps my mind was damaged by my ordeal... I am sorry for not being more helpful...."

"Or perhaps," Modrinn said, "Your thoughts have been tampered with, somehow.  I've heard of mentalists who can hide themselves from memory perceptions, but to do a thing like that would take unbelievable power...."

The doors of the establishment openned just barely, releasing a small wet and cloak wrapped figure into the tavern along with a flurry of wind and a small spray of rain.  "Its a veritable monsoon out there!" the chipper voice of Professor d'Ghallanda said with a chuckle.  "Oh, who are your new friends?"

Time passed.  The professor had secured lodgings for the entire group and, one by one, the entire group passed on into slumber.

Those who travelled to visit the hag and learn her herblore were inundated with new information and new plants.  There was one plant that elicited a berserker madness in its consumer and one that staunched bleeding.  There a number of others with a number of new and different properties, each one named and described by the hag.

[sblock]Anyone who goes to the Hag gets to make an Int or Know (Nature) check dc 15 failure means you gain a +2 bonus to Know (Nature) checks to identify Xen'Drikan herbs and medicinal plants.  Success means you get a +5 bonus to identify Xen'Drikan herbs and medicinal plants.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2005)

*Midian Rightson*

When they're back in their less-exposed-to-unknowns quarters, Midian takes out the shard and gives it over to Whisper for examination. "I figure, since Vhir and I and maybe Johan are sneaking out tonight, we can show the Professor the shard in the morning. Seems a good idea to keep the shiny in reserve to distract her if we go and get in trouble," he says with a grin. "You keep it safe for us until then, Whisper?"

OOC:[sblock] Do we deduct 20 gp for each person, or is it 20 total for the tutorial, split among those who go?[/sblock]

Out in the night, Midian finds that, despite his misgivings, the hag has much to share. As he did in university, the young druid soaks up the information greedily, committing a great deal of it to memory.

Roll:[sblock]Dice roller's behaving today. Know (nature): 27. [/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Oct 25, 2005)

20 total.  Oh... right... anyone who sleeps make a Will Save.  That's everyone except for Boromar who has vanished anyways.


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2005)

*Midian Rightson*

Will Save: [sblock]I figure the lessons aren't all night long? Will Save: 14+5=19[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2005)

Johan thinks the class might do some good and attends.

OOC:Int/Knowledge(Nature) check (1d20+2=19)

Johan decides tonight is not a night to find a companion, but offers for Cog to share is abode for the night, and perhaps they can return to the House Enclave in the morning and straighten things out with his service.

OOC: Fort Save (1d20+4=12)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2005)

Whisper nods at Midian and tucks the dragonshard away neatly.

Then, with siblant goodnights, she retreats to her room and dresses for bed.

Will save: 5 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=173873

(I think Invisible Castle doesn't like me...I have an incurable rash of horrible rolls going )


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 26, 2005)

Vhir pays close attention to the Hag's lessons and gleans some valuable knowledge on the local ecology. Tired from the exciting day and long night, he retires for the evening in the lodging provided.

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Squeaked by with a 16 for the lessons
My will save is 18

Vhir will fork over 8gp so the other two who attend the lessons only have to pay up 6gp a piece. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 26, 2005)

Tel hunkers down for the night, first removing his armor and cleaning his blade.  He slips quickly into a comfotable sleep.

[sblock]OOC: Will save: 4.  Have I mentioned that Tel is easily influenced?[/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Oct 27, 2005)

As her students leave, the hag kisses them on the foreheads and then gives off a cackling laugh that they can hear all the way to the doorway of the shop.

The night is restless.  Images of horrible insects and shellfish crawl across the minds of the entire party, horrible visions of carnage and strange alien landscapes.

Tel and Whisper:
[sblock]
Your dreams are more vivid than the dreams of the others.  You can hear the horrid voices singing things, a haunting melody in a language without meter or rhyme or tone...

You can't remeber the words but you can remember the images, an ancient sea of red and green flame and a dark cloud above.[/sblock]

Tel and Whisper take 2 Wisdom damage apiece.


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2005)

*Midian Rightson*

Midian rolls out of bed disturbed by his dreams. The storm does nothing to diminish his dread. He opens his window anyway, breathing in the brackish, mildewed air. Nature is nature, and his vocation requires this daily embracing of it. Midian turns his attention to connecting his mind to the invisible threads of the natural world and the magics he absorbs from them.

Foul weather or no, Midian finds his connection to nature itself seems to have improved. He ends his morning meditation carrying more natural magic than he's ever been able to coax from the world around him. He wonders briefly if this has anything to do with the shard, or perhaps even the hag. He shakes off the paranoia, however. Professor Delavert told him that he'd gain more power with practice; perhaps this is the first sign of that progress.

Bed-head in full display, Midian throws on his clothes and heads down to break his fast. Maybe he can convince the professor to let them stay out of the wet if he tells her about the dragonshard he and his fellows found while freeing the warforged, then quizzes her on its properties.


----------



## Primus (Oct 27, 2005)

Cough... forgot to mention.  The morning is horrible.  The sun didn't even come out to play as the pouring rain washes over Stormwrack.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 27, 2005)

Vhir awakes with a start breathing hard, his sheets damp with the sweat of night terrors. He shakes his head to try to clear it. Seeing the downpour outside, he moves to his window and cups his hands to collect enough to wash with. He washes himself several times in the rain water, thanking the spirits of the storm for providing the land with lifegiving water once again. Drying and dressing, he heads downstairs to join the others. 






Gifts of the Spirits:
[SBLOCK]
0/Level - 4/Day
Light
Cure Minor Wounds
Guidance
----------------
1/Level - 4/Day
Sandblast (CDiv)
Wood Wose (CDiv)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

OOC: did Cog stay with me?  I'm going to assume yes.

Johan awakens, a bit disturbed.  Such dreams often have meaning, but like all things, it's meaning is not easily apparent.  Given the weather, perhaps he should have found some company, for surely there was a lonely woman who needed his comforting at the foul weather.  The warforged in his room just wasn't quite the same.

"Good morning Cog.  I hope you weren't too bored last night.  What say we head over to the enclave after breakfast and deal with your service so you don't get in touble for going AWOL?"  Johan says while he gets dressed.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2005)

Whisper awakens with a muffled scream into her pillow, awash in sweat. She lies still for long minutes, adjusting to reality. Trying to wash those terrible images from her mind. Finally she dresses and heads downstairs with a somewhat shaky gait. Most of her distress is hidden behind her mask...but anyone watching may note her hands trembling somewhat when at rest or lifting things.

She doesn't make idle conversation or chitchat, instead keeping her eyes moving around the room, alert for any danger that the dream may have been communicating.


----------



## Primus (Oct 29, 2005)

"First, perhaps, I should travel to the Caanith Enclave," the warforged said as it walked down the stairs with Johan.  The warforged appeared to have been staring out the window the entire night, it having only moved when Johan got out of bed.

Downstairs the heroes trickled into the tavern one by one.  There were no other guests in the tavern and there was a low chance that anyone would brave the wind and rain for a bite to eat.  Weather augurers were predicting a major tropical storm to touch down before night fell again and so most residents of Stormreach were battening themselves in to ride out the expected.

"Ghastly clouds out there," Professor d'Ghallanda said with a shudder as she descended the ststaircase.  "I hope the trail doesn't flood," she said, ordering a cup of a strange hot, root-based liquid.


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2005)

"That sounds like a plan Cog."

"Well, Professor, if we don't need to be on the road right away, Cog and I have a few things to take care of.  Perhaps the rain will let up by the time we're done."   Johan says.


----------



## jkason (Oct 29, 2005)

*Midian Rightson, human druid 2*



			
				Primus said:
			
		

> "Ghastly clouds out there," Professor d'Ghallanda said with a shudder as she descended the ststaircase.  "I hope the trail doesn't flood," she said, ordering a cup of a strange hot, root-based liquid.




Midian smiles as the professor comes downstairs. "Well, professor, I think we may have something that will keep us busy if it does, and improve the day's prospects in any case: Last night, when we found Cog here, we also found a dragonshard!"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2005)

Whisper jumps, startled, and turns to look at the others.

"Oh....yes...just a moment."

She pats herself, finally finding the lump in her pocket and delving into it. She produces the Khyber shard and places it gently on the table with a faintly shaking hand.

"Professor...is there any precedent for these shards to influence the dreams of those nearby them?" she asks.

(sorry for delay on sheet, will post today )


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 31, 2005)

Tel stumbles downstairs, hurrying, looking a bit like he just woke up, found himself disoriented, and rushed to get ready for no reason.

"Wh...did I m...we havn' left yet, have we? "

Tel stumbles over to a chair a crashes down pretty hard

"Sorry Professor...I guess I jus' didn' sleep so well las' night.  Th'boat ride musta done me in or sum'thin.  Maybe it was all that diggin'."


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2005)

*Midian*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Professor...is there any precedent for these shards to influence the dreams of those nearby them?" she asks.




"Did you have odd dreams, too, then? The bugs and the shellfish aren't all that odd, really--animals will have a tendency to crop up in a druid's dreams--but the whole landscape was unrecognizable and disquieting." He shakes his head at the memory. "What were yours about, Whisper?"


----------



## Primus (Oct 31, 2005)

The halfling chuckled.  "I doubt that we'll be leaving within the week, Johan, so go with my blessing.  Be careful, though, it's dangerous out there."

The Professor's eyes went wide when she heard Midian and Whisper's comments.  Picking up the dragonshard in one tiny gloved hand she turned it over and over, examining every facet.  "Wherever did you find such an amazing gem?" she asked, surprisedly.

"It, appears to be, a khyber shard.  They're primarily used in binding magicks...  I've never heard of any reported dream-related effects tied to dragonshards.  I have heard of strange pollens and fumes that cause strange dreams and of fiends who walk in the dreams of mortals, but they're probably old wives' tales...."

She looked concernedly at Tel and blinked, "Are you alright there, young man?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 1, 2005)

"Al'right?  I reckon I will be oncet I get some breakfast inta' me.  I jus' thought I slept late or f'got something I was s'posed to do or somethin'.  Jus' nerves I guess..."

Tel trails off when he overhears the other's conversation.

"Or I woulda' guessed if'n I wasn' hearing you folks talking what you is talkin'.  Funny dreams las' night?  I thought mine was jus' a matter of bad ale or sleepin' funny or some such.  I had creepy crawlies all over my sleepin'!  I don' generally mind things that crawl aroun' mind, but when they is in my head, creeping me out all night long...it's enough to drive a fella' to distractions!.  So, Professor...did we get fumes up in our rooms?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2005)

"Yes," Whisper says slowly, softly, as the others describe aspects of their dreams.

"I saw shelled creatures, like those that live under the sea...only in configurations and variations that were wrong. Not of this world. They teemed in masses, all shells and legs and black-shelled eyes that seemed impossible, yet more real than anything I've experienced while awake. And then my dreaming eye drew back..."

Her voice grows softer, laced with dread.

"I saw a sea of green and red fire...flames dancing as far as I could see. And there was singing. Ah...gods, the singing..."

She turns away suddenly, one hand going to her mask.


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

"Thank you Professor.  Cog and I are off to the Caanith Enclave, and then my enclave.  Anyone else wish to join us?"

Johan, Cog, and anyone else who wishes to join him, make their way to the Caanith Enclave.


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2005)

*Midian Rightson*

Midian, unsure how to console the enigmatic changeling, jumps at Johan's offer. 

"I'll come, Johan. Just let me snag Talbot and we can be going."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2005)

Whisper appears to recover, and answers the professor's question.

"It was buried, underneath this warforged we rescued."

She waves a grey finger vaguely in the direction of Cog.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 2, 2005)

Vhir stops into the kitchen to retrieve a few fresh loaves of bread and some strong tea that he brings back to the others. He listens quietly as the others discuss their dreams, thinking of the disturbing sights he saw as well. At the mention of the pollens and fumes, Vhir speaks up. "Last night we did visit with the old woman from the hexology store to learn as much as we could about the natural plants in the area. Perhaps we picked up some strange plant dust that our bodies are not used to, and then spread it around to the rest of our companions."


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"That doesn't seem likely.  I think it's more likely related to our relitive closeness to the shard."  Johan says while waiting for Midian.


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2005)

*Midian Rightson*

Midian hops back into the room.

"Talbot's outside waiting. I don't suppose we solved the nightmare mystery already, did we?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"No, but I think that is something that I can help little with.  I shall see you all later," Johan says, and then sets off with Cog and Midian to the Caanith Enclave


----------



## Primus (Nov 4, 2005)

"How curious," the Professor muttered, turning the stone end over end before handing it back to Whisper.  "An intriguing find.  Once this storm lets up, we can travel to the lab I've had set up at the Enclave and run a few tests."

"As for your nightmares.  Its probably because of being in a new place.  They say our dreams are just metaphors for the things we experience during the day, the mind's way of coping.  Perhaps something about this town just sets you in a queer mood."

* * * * * *

As Cog, Johan, and Midian walked out into the rain they were struck by just how silly going out in this weather was.  The wind was trying as hard as it could to veritably blow them away, though it was not succeeding, and within moments they were soaked to the bone.

The Cannith enclave was a few blocks down, built within the ruins of an old giant outpost.  The gnome behind the counter seemed more than a bit shocked by the entrance of visitors on this day.  "Good day.  My, I didn't expect anyone to come in today.  Not with another of them... our-i-cans on the way.  What can I do you for?"

"I am in need of repair," Cog said, indicating the jagged rend in his carapace.

The gnome nodded and bade the three sit down and wait for an artificer to arrive.


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Another?  Has there been a great need for repairs lately?"  Johan asks.


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2005)

*Midian Rightson*

Midian, shaking water out of his ears, offers, "I think he's referring to the storm, Johan." He turns to the gnome, his helpful smile in place as he corrects, "I believe they're properly called 'hurricanes,' sir. And, well, we seem to be making a habit of walking into trouble, so why should wind and rain deter us?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2005)

Whisper doesn't seem convinced by the professor's words, and presses it a bit further.

"I've had ordinary nightmares before. This was nothing like them. This...it took something from me. I was so frightened that..." she pauses, struggling for words. "I didn't think it was possible to be so afraid," she finally manages, lamely. "Could this have been some kind of magical assault? Or are there creatures that can attack through dreams?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 22, 2005)

Vhir finishes the last of his tea and bread. Feeling restless he stands and tightens his cloak before walking outside onto the porch to watch the storm. _Amazing_, he thinks to himself. _Such a storm would be talked about for years back home on the plains..._ He stares out into the driving rain, lost in his own thoughts.


----------

